# Masks of Nyarlathotep: Chapter 2 (London)



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

_It is a mistake to fancy that horror is associated inextricably with darkness, silence, and solitude. I found it in the glare of mid-afternoon, in the clangour of a metropolis, and in the teeming midst of a shabby and commonplace rooming-house with a prosaic landlady and two stalwart men by my side._

H.P. Lovecraft - "Cool Air"


Thus begins the second chapter of my *Masks of Nyarlathotep* play by post game. Wherein our stalwart investigators delve in London's gloom and fog to find answers to friend's murder. But at what cost!


*R.M.S. Mauretania
East River Docks 
New York City
Early Morning January 19th, 1926*







 The sky is a clear blue and the breeze is light. Though cool it is nowhere near as cold as it has been the past week. Clusters of people crowd the pier as the passengers say their good-byes or attempt to get their luggage aboard. Porters weave among the crowd pushing carts stacked with trunks and other baggage. Women in expensive furs try and keep their children close and under control. Gentlemen smoke pipes and read the morning newspapers as they wait in line to board the great red, black, and white ship tied up to the pier. 

 A group of people waits to check in their baggage. A young priest with a expectant look on his face, a disheveled man with a hard face who looks to be on a five day bender, a fashionably dress older woman who is chatting away in a cheerful tone, a massive brute of a man with a fedora and tweet suit who is calmly listening to the woman with a smile on his face, a nervous older gentleman with wild graying hair and small round glasses, and a smiling young clean cut Arab.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

_Two days ago..._

"Very well then, first class tickets for all.  I'll go make the arrangements.  A few telegraphs and it should be taken care of," Miriam says brightly.  She could use a telegraph as easily as a phone, and had the order placed in moments.  

*The next few days she spent in packing, cramming her trunk full of nearly everything she owned.  She sent off a quick telegraph to her son that she was going to a Spiritualist Society meeting in Washington, so he wouldn't worry if he couldn't get ahold of her.  She told the Society she was going on a journey for Personal Revelations, and she would telegraph them when able.  All of her scheduled readings were to go to other members until she returned.  Another quick visit to the post office had all her mail held until further notice.  No need to tempt fate.  A note for the maid told her to close up the apartment and not bother with it until Miriam contacted her.*

_Present day..._

*Miriam had dressed well for the occasion, in one of her most fashionable dresses, a good hat, and a paste-gem hatpin that looked like a peacock.  Her trunk had already been loaded onto the ship by porters, and she only carried her large handbag.  Those close to her would notice that her gloved hands were very tight on the handles.*

"A rather lovely ship, don't you think?" Miriam says brightly, as if she didn't have a care in the world.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 16, 2005)




----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 16, 2005)

Jibril, dressed in his best (only) suit, straightens his bowtie and grins at Miriam's attitude - it feels good after the events of the last week, and Jibril finds he is eagerly anticipating a least a few days of relative quiet and comfort. He makes an exaggerated show of offering the older lady his arm, saying "Rather. Shall we embark, milady?" in as bad and as silly an imitation of an English accent colored by native Arabic pronunciation as any present have yet heard.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 16, 2005)

Jack's eyes scan the crowd, partly out of concern partly out of wonder.  Concern for he fears that somewhere in the crowd is an enemy who has discovered their plan and is plotting against them even now, putting not only their own lives in danger, but those of everyone on the ship.

He didn't iron his jacket or pants, he hadn't sent them out for special cleaning... now he wished he had.  Everyone looks so prim and propper.  While he doubted his old style jacket would have fit in among the modern attire, he would like to have not stood out quite so much.  He was amazed at the awe of the passengers and the liner that would soon be whisking them away.  Jack thought everyone looked like they were going to church; a place he'd not been in a very long time.  But with recent events, Jack made a promise to himself that at some point in the near future, a visit to a church just might be in order.


----------



## yangnome (Apr 17, 2005)

Father O'Malley stood among the others, taking in the scene along with all the rest.  He eventually spoke to no one in particular. "The last time I was boarding a boat to Europe from here, I was headed off to war.  While I'm sure that this voyage wil be more pleasant than my previous one, my nerves about what lies before me are just as frayed."


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 17, 2005)

"I hate to break it to you, Padre... but we may be heading off to war again."  Jack says as he lights up a smoke.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 17, 2005)

"And last time I was at war, I got sick and had to go home.  So what's that say?" William grins.  "In any case, if something...untoward is going to happen, there's nothing we can do to prevent it.  Just deal with it when it gets here.  On the other hand...you're quite right, Miriam, this _is_ an impressive ship."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 17, 2005)

Charles rushes up, panting from having hussled up the block with several suitcases in tow.  He looks much the same as he did before, in fact, you would almost bet that the fellow is wearing the same outfit!  He looks as if he has not slept a wink, and is terribly redfaced.  Puffing up to the assembled group, he hands his bags to a nearby porter, thanking him profusely.  "Did I miss anything?", he asks, removing his glasses and wiping his brow with a pocket hankerchief.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 18, 2005)

Everyone boards the grand and beautiful ship. The first class cabins are filled with rich decorations and fine woods. You stand out along the side of the ship, waving to well wishes as the ship departs. After you finish unpacking and a tour of the ship, you all meet at the first class lounge for a _legal drink_* and to discuss your plans for London.







* Once outside of US territorial waters the booze starts to flow!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

"Lovely place," Miriam says appreciatively, even as she digs in her voluminous purse for her notes.  "But I rather think we have a great deal to discuss."


----------



## Ashy (Apr 18, 2005)

"I agree - plans to be made and such...", Charles repiles, sipping his lemonaid.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 19, 2005)

Jack immediately begins ordering a beer and a shot of burbon as a back.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

*Miriam consults her notes, and taps her finger on her notepad.*

"The Penhew Foundation, in London.  Sir Aubrey Penhew was the expedition co-leader and an Egyptologish to boot.  If we can speak to the director... Mr. ah... Gavigan, here it is, then perhaps we can find out their itinerary.  We have to think of an angle though, can't just waltz up and demand information like a bunch of loons..." Miriam says, searching through her notes.

OOC - Vendetta, Prohibition.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 19, 2005)

ooc: No Prohibition in international waters 


Jibril sticks to coffee (the strongest drink he allows himself), and says, "I agree that the Penhew foundation will be source of good information for us - but it might be a good idea to get some information about it, and Gavigan, first. Perhaps we should start with the journalist that Mr. Kensington mentioned as one of Jackson's associates - Mr. Mahoney. If Jackson really did use him as a contact, I might feel somewhat more confident in going to him than -- well, it's just that the last person we went to see because he was mentioned on Jackson's business card was _Silas N'Kwane_."


----------



## yangnome (Apr 19, 2005)

The Priest takes a sip from his whiskey while listening to the others.  "I don't know, running around like a bunch of loons and bungling into things has worked for us up to this point and hasn't quite gotten any of us killed.....  Then again, perhaps a more planned approach would be better.  What do we know of this Kengsington fellow?"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 19, 2005)

((OOC:  Yeah... and at this time, I think U.S. waters were just 25 miles or something... so the wait wouldn't be very long))


----------



## Gomez (Apr 19, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> What do we know of this Kengsington fellow?"




OOC: You would know that Jonah Kensington was Jackson Elias' publisher and best friend.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

As no one as anything to add, you enjoy the rest of your trip aboard the Mauretania. It is a wonderful experience that does much to relieve the tensions and fears of the past few days. Wonderful dining, dancing, relaxation, and a chance to get to know each other again or for the first time fill the next four days. 

 On morning of the 23rd of January, the great ship docks at Southampton England. From there you take a train to London with you arriving there around 3:00 in the afternoon. You get off the train at Waterloo station and the sky is gray. It has been raining lightly on and off all day.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 20, 2005)

Jack steps off of the train and lights up a cigerette, taking his time to do it trying to look casual but is really taking this chance to view the entire area.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

"We'll need a place to stay," Jibril says to no one in particular. "Should we all use the same hotel, or should we spread out?"


----------



## yangnome (Apr 21, 2005)

"I think staying in the same plae is the safest route.  Spreading out may detract attention from ourselves, but I'd hate to be caught in a position where someone needs assistance and the rest are not around.  I realize that no one knows we are here, but you never know what we might stumble upon."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

"I agree, there is saftey in numbers.  Let's find someplace suitable and get settled in.  Then perhaps we can try to seek out this Penhew Foundation," Miriam points out.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 21, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "I think staying in the same plae is the safest route.  Spreading out may detract attention from ourselves, but I'd hate to be caught in a position where someone needs assistance and the rest are not around.  I realize that no one knows we are here, but you never know what we might stumble upon."



"I wouldn't be too sure about people not knowing who we are here."   Jack says after giving the crowd a good look over  ((Spot +4 plus Sharp Eyed))  "We know that who ever's behind this is big, look at what they did to the JuJu House.  If they are here, they know who we are.  And if they are not here too, then we are wasting our time here."   The private detective takes a long drag on his smoke.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 21, 2005)

Charles smiles wanly, "I too, think that our best bet is to stick close to one another..."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

As it is decided that you will all stick together, the group takes a pair of taxies to the Northumberland Hotel. There you find your rooms warm and inviting after the long train ride. It is about 4:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 22, 2005)

"Now that we have settled in, I would like to start by calling Mr. Mahoney to arrange a meeting with him.  I had thought to mention our connections to Jackson, and to probe what Jackson's relationship with Mahoney was when he was in London, without telling him too much more at first...Does anyone else have a different idea on our first step? "


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 23, 2005)

"Mahoney sounds as good a place ta start as any."   Jack says, his New York accent coming through more thickly than you remember it.  Knowing Jack, probably intentionally.


----------



## yangnome (Apr 23, 2005)

"I also think Mahoney would be a good start.  Mahoney could potentially turn into an ally here, something that might prove useful if we run into trouble."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

"I'll try to call and see if I can't locate the Penhew Foundation as well.  However, I don't think I'm up for traipsing about the city today.  I'm rather chilled, I'm tired, and I don't want to have a slip of the tongue give away something I'd rather not, if you please," Miriam points out.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 23, 2005)

Charles pipes up, "Mahoney sounds supreme.  I'd like to tag along, if possible..."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

The next morning after an English breakfast of eggs, kippers, and sausages, the group takes a taxi over to the offices of _The Scoop_ magazine. Before you go, one of you picks up a copy of _The Scoop_ from a street side magazine stand. Reading it you find _The Scoop_ to be a weekly tabloid that has stories of gory murders, sex scandals, and weird happenings. You arrive at a shabby four story building on Fleet Street, not far from Ludgate Circus. It is on the third floor. Inside you find a cluttered office with a short red haired man with a cigar in him mouth setting type on a printing press. 

He looks up as you enter. "Now if this is about that story about the bird up in Cornwall, you can talk to my Banister about it. How could I have known that she was only sixteen."


----------



## yangnome (Apr 26, 2005)

"No, I can't say that we are.  We are here trying to contact a Mr. Mahoney.  I don't suppose you know where we could finid him do you?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 26, 2005)

Waiting for the man's response, Jibril's eyes dart around the office, taking in the headlines, trying to ge a feel for how much of this magazine is rooted in factual events and how much is just made up trash.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

"I am Mr. Mahoney. Is there somethin I canna help ya with?" says the man.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Waiting for the man's response, Jibril's eyes dart around the office, taking in the headlines, trying to ge a feel for how much of this magazine is rooted in factual events and how much is just made up trash.




Jibril thinks that the magazine's articles are based in fact but with a lot of added "trash" to make them more interesting and sensational.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 26, 2005)

"Hello Mr. Mahoney.  We are friends of a man you may have been in contact with some time ago - Mr. Jackson Elias.  We were hoping to speak to you about him if you had a few moment.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

"And I have a question on a tangentially related matter, once you're done," Miriam adds quietly.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

"Your Americans?" says Mahoney. "I heard about Jackson's murder. Sad business it is. He was in London about two weeks ago. I talked to him several times while he was here." he stops to think for a second. "Why do you want to know about Jackson if you don't mind me asking."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 26, 2005)

*"He was a friend of ours,"* William says, breaking his long silence, his accent made noticable.  *"I can't speak for these others, but I myself am an author, and Mr. Elias' advice was invaluable to my researches."*  He looks around the place.  *"As a matter of fact, sir, your paper contains some of the sort of information I pursue - all these ghosts and frogs falling out of the air and whatnot."*


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 27, 2005)

Jack doesn't say anything yet, prefering to watch Mr. Mahoney and get a feel for the man while the others question him.  His time for questions will come soon enough.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 27, 2005)

"If'n your friend of Elias, what be your names? I would like to know who I am talkn' too." says Mahoney as he chews on a unlit cigar. 

Jack - [sblock]Mahoney seems to be sizing the group up at the moment. It appears to be a bit suspicious of your group.[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 27, 2005)

Jibril steps to the fore, and introduces himself.  "My name is Jibril ibn al-Qurayshi, Mr. Mahoney.  Jackson had purchased several of my paintings, and taken me under his wing a bit in New York.  All of us have been investigating our friend's death."  He then steps to the side, allowing others to make their introductions.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 27, 2005)

*"How rude of me,"* says William, extending his hand.  *"Begging your pardon, Mr. Mahoney.  William Llewellyn-Phelps, of Wales."*


----------



## yangnome (Apr 28, 2005)

Father O'Malley steps forward and offers his hand as well, "Father Sean O'Malley.  Pleased to meet you Mr. Mahoney."  Father O'Malley then steps aside to allow the others to introduce themselves.  He, like Jack isn't interested in asking or answering questions at teh moment, but is casually examining Mahoney's responses and behavior.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

"Miriam LeGou, Seer of Great Things of the Unknown," Miriam says pompusly, then gives an amused smile.  "Otherwise known as a batty old woman who gossips a lot."


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 28, 2005)

Jack laughs.  "She beat me to the punch."  He says taking a drag on his smoke before putting it out and looking for an ash trey.  "Name's Jack Chance."  He extends his hand to shake.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 28, 2005)

Charles waits for his turn, extends his hand and then says, "Charles Whitford", he smiles simply.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

He shakes the men’s' hands and tips his cigar to Miriam. "Well I am Mickey Mahoney. I run this train wreck of a magazine!" he says with a chuckle. "So you’re looking into to Elias' death then. Someone needs to. Jackson was a fine chap and a good friend. How can I help?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr. Mahoney _bumps_ into the printing press as he pulls up a chair.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

"Well, we know Jackson was doing some research for his latest book, and was wondering if he may have contacted you looking for anything in specific," Miriam asks.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 30, 2005)

"When Elias visited me, he said that he had an promising story about a evil cult operating in London. Elias also hinted that the cult might be _well_ connected." he says. "I offered him 15 pounds for the story but Elias never gave me any other information not even a name of this cult. Elias browsed through _The Scoop’s_ files. He seemed rushed and desperate and he soon left for America.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 30, 2005)

"When he looked through the files, did he find anything that he felt was helpful to him?  Whatever he found here in London must have really gotten him excited..."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 30, 2005)

Mr. Mahoney rubs his chin. "Let me see." He goes over and opens a file drawer and starts going through it. After a few moments he pulls out 3 folders. "These were the stories that Elias seemed to be the most interested in." He hands them to you to look at:

*EGYPTIAN MURDERS CONTINUE!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Scoop Offers Reward!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


AN EGYPTIAN MAN IN HIS EARLY 30s  was found dead in the railyard behind King's Cross Station  this past Thursday, the 13th victim in a series of bizarre slayings. 
Though Inspector James Barrington of the Yard had no immediate comment, sources exclusive to The Scoop agreed that the victim had last been seen at a Soho nightspot, the Blue Pyramid.  The victim reportedly had been drinking heavily before leaving sometime after midnight.  Sources also stated that the victim had been employed as a dockworker. 

The Metropolitan police are reported to be pursuing several promising leads in the Egyptian community in our great city. 

Readers of The Scoop are reminded that this esteemed journal has a standing reward for information leading to the apprehension and conviction of the perpetrators, in an amount now risen to £22 with the latest death.  Be on guard! 



                                                                                                                                                                    - THE SCOOP, Nov. 24, 1924


*DEADLY HYDE-AND-SEEK!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Scoop Offers Reward!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


THE BODY OF AN UNIDENTIFIED FOREIGNER was found in Hyde Park  this past Tuesday, the 14th victim in a series of bizarre slayings.  The body was discovered less than fifty yards from Speaker's Corner , concealed beneath a gazebo. 
Though Inspector James Barrington of the Yard had no immediate comment, sources exclusive to The Scoop agreed that the victim had been beaten severely by one or more assailants and then stabbed through the heart. 

This series of murders has continued over the space of three years, to the bafflement of our faithful Metropolitans.  Must we hope that Mr. Sherlock Holmes, though reported by Mr. Doyle to be in retirement, will one last time rise to the defense of our majestic isles? 

Readers of The Scoop are reminded that this esteemed journal has a standing reward for information leading to the apprehension and conviction of the perpetrators, in an amount now risen to £24 with the latest death.  Be on guard! 



                                                                                                                                                                    - THE SCOOP, Feb. 2, 1925



*"IT ALMOST HAD ME!"*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A Personal Account, by Alan Groot, Victim*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was walking home from work one evening, minding my own business, when I very nearly lost my life! 
I've seen some pretty queer things in my time.  I work in a museum as a guard, and some of the things that they uncrate from those heathen countries are enough to give you nightmares, but nothing like this. 

I was walking along Earl Street, near Seven Dials, when I felt this strange sensation come over me.  It was like turning suddenly, knowing something was there, only to find nothing - a nothing possessing hideous life!  The dank water smell of the cloying fog was replaced by a foul scent of smouldering hair which somehow reached out and filled my lungs, driving itself deep into my body.  I began to choke.  It meant to kill me.  I cannot describe the terrible feeling of invasion by those foggy tendrils.  And still I could see nothing! 

I must have passed out, because the next thing I remember a bobby was standing over me asking if I was all right.  Somehow I made my way home through the fog, which now seemed to possess a life of its own. 

The next day I quit my job at the museum and went back to Glasgow.  You can keep your London fogs! 


                                                                                                                                                                    - THE SCOOP, Oct. 8, 1923


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

Charles, after looking over the articles, asks, "Was there any further detail about the state in which the bodies were found?  Anything not published?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 2, 2005)

When Mahoney finishes answering Charles (and if the question is still appropriate) Jibril asks, "Did Jackson follow up any of these stories that you know, Mr. Mahoney?  Did he let you know about anything he found out?"


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

"I don't know if Elias followed up on any of these stories. He was pretty nervous when I last saw him. Which is very unusual for him. As for any more information about the _Egyptian Murders_ as they are calling them, you would have to ask the police." says Mahoney.


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

Charles wonders if the fellow is being honest with them, trying to hide something, or just needs a little extra incentive...

OOC: Sense motive +2 (Untrained)


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles wonders if the fellow is being honest with them, trying to hide something, or just needs a little extra incentive...
> 
> OOC: Sense motive +2 (Untrained)




Charles [sblock] Charles feels that he is telling you the truth and that he genuinely like Elias.[/sblock]


----------



## yangnome (May 2, 2005)

Father O'Malley also pays close attention to teh man's words and attempts to discern if he is being honest with them or not... (in other words, I do a sense motive check as well, Sense Motive +10)


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Father O'Malley also pays close attention to teh man's words and attempts to discern if he is being honest with them or not... (in other words, I do a sense motive check as well, Sense Motive +10)




Father O'Malley [sblock] Sean feels that he is telling you the truth and that he genuinely like Elias. [/sblock]


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

Charles nods, smiling at Mahoney.  "I see, thank you, sir.  Would you happen to have any copies of the back issues which contained these stories?  If so, I would like to purchase one of each, as well as your most recent publication."


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

Mahoney digs through a stack of magazines. "Here you go. These are tha issues that ya are interested in. Don't worry about paying for them. As long as they help ya out is fine by me"


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

Charles takes the issues, but politely insists on paying.


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

"Suit yourself." says Mahoney as he puffs on his cigar. "If you do find out anything give me a ring! I will pay for any juicy story you can bring me."


----------



## Ashy (May 2, 2005)

Charles nods and replies, "Certainly...", he then looks to the others and if no one has anything else to add or ask, he departs the establishment.  Once outside, he asks, "So, shall we start checking on these leads, or some others?"


----------



## Vendetta (May 3, 2005)

Through the whole conversation, Jack has stood silently in the back of the room trying to get a feel for the man before them.  He listen to what the man says, studies the room around them, looks for any tale tell signs abou the man, any detail that he might be able to use to help him form an opinion. ((Sense Motive +7, Spot +4, Streetwise +8))  

As the conversation dwindels down, Jack finally butts in.  "We're new to the area... the three locations of those murders... do they have anything in common?  Proximity?  Perhaps you've got a map that we could look at.  And... when Jackson was here, he did no other research?  It is very important to figure out what it was he knew, you see.  Very important. As well, were there any other murders in the approximate area of these three murders that maybe drew less attention?  Finally, do you know which coroners did the work on the victims?  I'd like to talk to them."


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

Jack: [sblock] Jack instinctively like Mahoney. He appears to be an street savvy and tough individual who speaks his mind. [/sblock]

 Let me see. I have a map of London around here somewhere. Oh here it is." Mahoney hands you a Street map of London. Go ahead and keep it. I know my way around here like the back of me hand." He spreads the map on a table and points out the three locations mentioned in the stories. "Other than they are all in London, they do seem to all be tourist or public places."


OOC: Sorry about the map size. But it was the best I could find. It maybe a bit too big but it is a 1926 map!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

_Hmph.  Well at least the man can do something other than drink, be boorish, and wave a gun around_, Miriam thinks in reluctant admiration of Jack's questions.  

"Very curious," Miriam says to Charles.  "Two men, presumably Egyptian, were killed, with probably more that weren't reported.  And then the odd incident with the fog... I wonder if there's a connection with that cult Jackson was investigating...  Ah, but let me ask something before I forget.

"Mr. Mahoney, I don't suppose you know where the Penhew Foundation might be?" Miriam turns and speaks in a more normal tone.


----------



## Ashy (May 3, 2005)

Charles nods, "If Elias was interested, we can be assured of some connection, however vague...  And the fog intrigues me as well.  I will need to do some checking into my books as soon as we return to the hotel.  There are endless tales about the fogs in the moors of Scotland and Ireland, and a few in London as well, but this one has a different tone to it..."  The scholar slips off into contemplation.


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

Mahoney turns to Miriam. "Sorry Ma’am, I don't think I ever have. I don't commonly mingle with Foundations and the like."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 3, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Mr. Mahoney, I don't suppose you know where the Penhew Foundation might be?" Miriam turns and speaks in a more normal tone.



*"Tottenham Court, the business card said,"* says William.  *"That's not far from Seven Dials, where the fog incident happened.  Interesting, that."*  He harumpphs loudly.  *"Seven Dials.  There's a rather bad neighborhood.  If we must go there, we'd best be doing it during the day or with our rough-and-tumble friend here."*  He gestures towards Jack.  *"Interesting to me, also, is this Blue Pyramid the article mentions.  Again, as it's in Soho it's awfully near Seven Dials - potentially.  Do you happen to know exactly where the nightclub may be found, Mahoney?"*


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

"The Blue Pyramid. Yeah, I went there. I actually do some real leg work ever so often." laughs Maloney. "It’s about a half-mile south of Soho Square on Old Compton Street. It has Egyptian food, drink, and those ladies who do the dancing about with hardly a stitch on!"  Maloney winks at Miriam. "You know, belly dancers!"


----------



## Vendetta (May 4, 2005)

"Thanks for the maps, but about those coroners... If you don't know who, at least tell me which precincts would have handled the cases as I've no clue.  First time in merry ole England."   Jack says.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"I don't have a bloody clue who the coroners were. But you can do like Elias did and talk to Inspector James Barrington of Scotland Yard. He is in charge of the investigation into the Egyptian Murders". says Mahoney. "And if you find out anything juicy let me know. I will make it worth your while."


----------



## Vendetta (May 4, 2005)

Jack smiles a knowing smile. _"That was what I was looking for." _ he thinks to himself. "Inspector James Barrington... Anyone else Jackson spoke with about this?  Anyone else that you know of that he contacted while here?  Even if it seems insignificant.  I'll sweat the details, ya just gotta give 'em to me."   Jack says with a grin.  He liked this guy, a straight shooter.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"Elias mentioned Barrington but I don't know of anyone else he talked too. Sorry."


----------



## Ashy (May 4, 2005)

Looking up from the papers he just purchased, Charles asks Mahoney one last question, his clear blue eyes peering over the tops of his spectacles.  "Has anyone else, other than us, been here asking about Elias or what he was interested in?"


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Looking up from the papers he just purchased, Charles asks Mahoney one last question, his clear blue eyes peering over the tops of his spectacles.  "Has anyone else, other than us, been here asking about Elias or what he was interested in?"




"No. You are the first."


----------



## Ashy (May 4, 2005)

Charles breathes a sigh of relief, smiles, and nods.  "Thank you, sir."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 4, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "The Blue Pyramid. Yeah, I went there. I actually do some real leg work ever so often." laughs Maloney. "It’s about a half-mile south of Soho Square on Old Compton Street. It has Egyptian food, drink, and those ladies who do the dancing about with hardly a stitch on!"



*"Well, I'm married, so I don't know how much interest I'd be allowed to show in that,"* laughs William.  Looking round at the others, he notes, *"I think we should go have a chat with Inspector Barrington."*


----------



## Vendetta (May 5, 2005)

"Good to meet ya."   Jack says as he offers the man his hand before turning to leave.


----------



## yangnome (May 5, 2005)

"If anyone does come and ask about Elias, or about us, could you please let us know?"  Father O'Malley stops and thinks for a minute, "I'm not exactly certain how you could get in touch with us though... Perhaps you could place a false ad in your paper, one that we would be able to spot, but others might not suspect.  I realize I am sounding a bit paranoid, but we've recently had close encounters."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

"Close doesn't cover it," Miriam says sharply.  "Mr. Mahoney, a good day to you.  Gentlemen, I believe we have approximately a thousand things to do and less daylight to do them in.  Shall we?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 5, 2005)

Jibril nods to Miriam and thanks Mahoney.  Once outside, he asks the group, "We certainly have some interesting information to follow up.  Should we stay together for safety sake, or shall we divide Mahoney's leads up - that would have the advantage of expedience, as well as not having a large group of people travelling around conspicuously."  Jibril isn't sure Charles will think either of those benefits is sufficient to overcome the comfotable thought of safety in numbers...


----------



## Ashy (May 5, 2005)

Charles plucks his spectacles from the bridge of his nose and begins polishing them, "I...I..I really think that we should stay together", he stammers.  He looks at the assembled group hopefully.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

"Dare I take it you remember what happened last time we split the group?  No, we stay together.  So, nightclubs or foundations?  I'm rather inclined to go to the foundation now, as the... locals Mr. Mahoney indicated are not going to be in full swing until evening," Miriam suggests.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 5, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Dare I take it you remember what happened last time we split the group? No, we stay together.



Jibril nods.  _That was just because we didn't prepare properly, though.  We'd be better prepared this time, enshallah_. He is the youngest, after all.  _Won't hurt to stay together, though_, he allows.  



> So, nightclubs or foundations? I'm rather inclined to go to the foundation now, as the... locals Mr. Mahoney indicated are not going to be in full swing until evening," Miriam suggests.




"We should certainly go to the Foundation today, but I think we should also contact the Inspector before it gets too late in the day.  He seems to have been investigating two of the cases Mahoney mentioned."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 5, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "We should certainly go to the Foundation today, but I think we should also contact the Inspector before it gets too late in the day.  He seems to have been investigating two of the cases Mahoney mentioned."



*"Indeed,"* smirks William.  *"I'd rather take my chances with diabolist savages than a trip into Whitehall at night.  Politicians."*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

"Then let's settle the matter with simple geography.  Which is closer, Scotland Yard or the Penhew Foundation?" Miriam asks.  "Assuming we don't take all day we should be able to at least visit both before sundown."


----------



## Gomez (May 5, 2005)

OOC: William figures that the Penhew Foundation is closer than the New Scotland Yard from where you are now.


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

OOC: I am going to push things along.


*The Penhew Foundation*







The Penhew Foundation is in central London, at a Bloomsbury address north of Oxford Street and west of the British Museum, roughly between Regents Park and the Thames. It is a High Victorian building, of fewer stories and greater ceiling height than the buildings to either side, and of an altogether grander scale and elegance of detail. It is two stories tall and a doorman opens the front door for you as you enter. A burly man in is late twenties sits at a desk in an opulent foyer. A hallway extends behind him and there is a stairway going up to the left. Men's and Ladies lavatory and two offices can be seen fronting the foyer. There is also two opening to the right and left of the front door that lead to what appears to open studies with several desks with men studying what look to be Egyptian antiques.


----------



## Ashy (May 9, 2005)

Charles' eyebrows arch as he spies the antiques and he moves over to look at them as well, admiring their craftmanship and beauty.  He nods kindly to those present, but does not speak unless spoken to...


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

The man at the desk speaks up as Charles starts to walk into one of the studies. "Excuse me sir. Do you have an appointment?" He looks at the rest of the group. "Can I help you?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

"No appointment I'm afraid.  We came to search for some information about your Foundation.  A friend of ours was investigating something for a book and the Penhew Foundation came up.  He was researching the Carlyle expedition, do you know anything abou that?" Miriam asks politely.


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

"Of coarse I do. Sir. Aubrey Penhew whose Foundation this is died while on the Carlyle Expedition. A writer you say? Would his name be Jackson Elias?" says the man. He stands and says. "Excuse my manners. My name is John Bradford. I am the assistant secretary to Mr. Edward Gavigan, administrator of the Penhew Foundation."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

"Yes, he would indeed be Jackson.  I am pleased to meet you Mr. Bradford.  My name is Miriam LeGou.  My friends are William Llewellyn-Phelps, Father Sean O'Malley, Jack Chance, Charles Whitford, and Jibril Koresh," she says, introducing each in turn.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 9, 2005)

Jibril nods to the man with a smile, content to let Miriam do the talking for now, and taking in the surroundings.  


ooc: I assume the Egyptian items are from Ancient Egypt, rather than from the Islamic period or Modern times, is that right?


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: I assume the Egyptian items are from Ancient Egypt, rather than from the Islamic period or Modern times, is that right?




OOC: Yes, they appear to be Ancient Egyptian peices.


----------



## yangnome (May 10, 2005)

Father O'Malley also nods at his introduction.  he too is happy to let Miriam speak for the group at the moment.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

"Did you know Jackson Elias personally?" Miriam asks gently, not wanting to upset the fellow.


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

"Mrs. LeGou, you say your investigating the Carlyle Expedition for a book. Mr. Jackson already talked to Mr. Gavigan a couple of weeks ago about that very subject. Is there something else you would like to talk to Mr. Gavigan about?" says Mr. Bradford.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

"You see Mr. Bradford, that is the very crux of the subject.  Jackson Elias was murdered last week in New York.  It is suspected that those that murdered him were somehow connected to what happened to the Carlyle Expedition.  That is what we wish to talk to Mr. Gavigan about," Miriam says, leaning forward a bit.  Her expression is soft when she speaks of Jackson's death, and her face is haunted, but her voice gets a bit harder towards the end.


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

"That is terrible. Let me see if Mr. Gavigan has a moment to speak to you." he says. Mr. Bradford walks down the hallway behind him about half way down and enters a door on the right. A minute later, he returns. "Mr. Gavigan will see you. Please follow me." Bradford leads you to an magnificently paneled office. Standing up from a large mahagony desk, is Edward Gavigan. He superbly dressed man in his fifties with a long thoughful face and blue-gray eyes. 







 "Hello, I am Edward Gavigan, administrator of the Penhew Founation. Please be seated. You wanted to speak to me about the Carlyle Expedition?" he says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

"Yes indeed.  I'm Miriam LeGou," she says, and quickly introduces everyone else before sitting down.  "Jackson Elias' death was carried out in a most brutal fashion, with elements of ritual about it.  He sent telegrams to us earlier in the week, requesting our help.  When we arrived at his hotel room.... " Miriam pauses and dabs at her eyes with a handkerchief, "he was already dead, and his murderers, Negro men, were fleeing out the window.  All of his research and notes pointed to the Carlyle expedition.  We came hear searching for answers.  One thing we had a question about..." Miriam digs through her purse until she can find the copy of the symbol carved into Jackson's forehead.  "This was carved..." she stop, choaked up, and gestures to her own forehead.


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

"I am truly saddened to hear of the untimely death of Mr. Elias. I only talked to him once but he seemed a fine fellow. Mr. Elias asked me about the Carlyle Expedition and Sir Aubrey's role in it. I told him all that I knew on the subject." Mr. Gavigan looks at the symbol produced by Miriam. "It does not appear to be Egyptian. I am sorry, I am not familiar with this mark."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 10, 2005)

Jibril's face is passive, but friendly, as Gavigan speaks and he tries to get a read on the man.

(sense motive +8:  Is he lying about either his contact with Elias or recognition of the symbol?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

"If I may be so bold, what exactly did Jackson inquire about?" Miriam asks.


----------



## Ashy (May 10, 2005)

Charles listens intently, but remains silent during the conversation...  In his mind, he keeps thinking, _'tell him about the zombies, Miriam...the zombies!  Surely he would be interested in something so...mummy-like!'_


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

"Mr Elias asked about the reasons for the expedition and the subsequent trip to Kenya. I told him that Carlyle had obtained information, apparently from a mysterious African woman, concerning a shadowy time in Egyptian history about which Sir Aubrey had long been interested. In this ancient time a sorcerer was reputed to have ruled the Nile valley. But Alas," he smiles "The whole thing was a hoax. In Egypt, the African woman disappeared with the expedition's ready funds, the amount of some 3500 British pounds. Carlyle counted the lost money as insignificant, but he was deeply affected by the defection of his lover."

"Fearing the heat and disappointment of Egypt would seriously affect her health as well as Carlyle's , Hypatia Masters suggested that the party spend the summer months in the relatively cool Kenya highlands, affording her a wonderful opportunity to use some new lenses to photograph African wildlife. Once there the group injudiciously entered dubious territory and paid for it with their lives."


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

Jibril - [sblock] Mr. Gavigan sounds sincere to you.[/sblock]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 11, 2005)

William nods as he is seated.  *"Mr. Gavigan,"* he nods, *"a pleasure to meet you."  * He listens as Gavigan tells the story of the Egyptian expedition.  He suppresses a grin as he hears of the sorcerous ruler of old Egypt.  *"Is there any clue as to what the origins of this African woman may have been?" *


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

"The only thing I know is that Carlyle met her in New York." says Gavigan.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 11, 2005)

"Was she with the group when it left London, or did she meet up with them in Egypt?" Jibril asks.


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

"She travelled with the group from New York to London and then on to Egypt."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 11, 2005)

"Thank you, sir.  May I ask - after the expedition was lost, was the Penhew Foundation able to recover any notes or other work the group had done?  Was anything sent back here for later study, for example?"


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

"The vast share of the expedition's records were lost, for Sir Aubrey took them along to Kenya to work on, while matters were still fresh in his mind. The expedition did turn up some interesting artifacts from other periods, and was able to dig a large number of test trenches as part of Sir Aubrey's systematic study of Dhashur. They also found some secondary sites in the wastes to the west of the Giza pyramids."


----------



## Vendetta (May 14, 2005)

((OOC: Sorry, been sans internet for the past few days... trying to get back into the swing of things...))

Jack has listened to everything then asks, "Have there been anyothers who have come by asking about anything related to any of this?"


----------



## Gomez (May 14, 2005)

"No. Not about the Carlyle Expediton."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2005)

"Then about something else perhaps?" Miriam says, hearing something unsaid in his words.


----------



## yangnome (May 15, 2005)

Father O'Malley begins to speak, but realizing Miriam beat him to his question, he falls silent again, waiting for an answer.


----------



## Gomez (May 16, 2005)

"You are the only ones to have asked about Mr. Elias' visit." says Gavigan. He looks around at your group. "I take it you are looking into his murder in a unofficial manner?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

"As a favor for a friend.  We've... had some unsettling and frankly dangerous encounters in investigating his death, enough so that we felt it better to leave the country for the time being," Miriam confesses.


----------



## Vendetta (May 17, 2005)

"That and,"  Jack adds quickly, not wanting to look like they are controlled by the whim of others and perceived danger, "the desire to try to trace back Jackson's steps to see if we can figure out why all this has happened.  What can you tell us about his activities while here in London?"  Jack pulls out a cigarette and proceeds to light it.


----------



## Gomez (May 17, 2005)

"Mr. Elias just asked me some questions about the Carlyle Expedition. He didn't tell me about his activities here in London." Mr. Gavigan looks down at his wristwatch*. "I hope you find what you are looking for and if you are able to discover anything new about the Carlyle Expedition and Sir. Penhew's death I would very much like to be informed. Also if you need any additional information or help in your endeavors please give me a ring. I would gladly help in anyway that I can." He gives you his business card. It is just like the one you found in Jackson's hotel room in New York. "Now if you will excuse me I am late to an important meeting at the British Museum." He stands up and shakes your hands.

*OOC:Wristwatches are relatively new gadgets and mainly limited to the wealthy.


----------



## yangnome (May 20, 2005)

Father O'Malley grasps the man's hand. " Thank you for your time.  YOu can be assured that we will contact you if we find out anything important."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

"Yes indeed, thank you for your time Mr. Gavigan," Miriam says politely, nodding her head.  She rises and leaves the office, walking at a moderate pace.  When outside, she turns to the others.  "Well, that was remarkably... not too terribly informative.  Though I wonder if he was being evasive.  'Dubious territory' indeed.  I should rather wonder if there's something he wasn't telling us."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

"I have an idea... shall we go to the British Museum?  Not that I want to follow Mr. Gavigan, but perhaps amongst the artifacts from Darkest Africa we may see weapon we have seen before, hmm?  And learn its purpose?" Miriam suggests.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Yes indeed, thank you for your time Mr. Gavigan," Miriam says politely, nodding her head. She rises and leaves the office, walking at a moderate pace. When outside, she turns to the others. "Well, that was remarkably... not too terribly informative. Though I wonder if he was being evasive. 'Dubious territory' indeed. I should rather wonder if there's something he wasn't telling us."




" I agree, Miriam.  He seemed to be telling the truth to me, but it seemed somewhat odd that he was not more talkative about the foundation's founder.  

ooc: did any published information on Jackson's death mention his investigations of the Carlyle expedition?



> "I have an idea... shall we go to the British Museum? Not that I want to follow Mr. Gavigan, but perhaps amongst the artifacts from Darkest Africa we may see weapon we have seen before, hmm? And learn its purpose?" Miriam suggests.




 Jibril nods.  "It might be a good idea at that.  I might bring up one thing however -  One or two of us might reasonably be expected to want to visit the British Museum for whatever reason, be it African artifacts or the Crown Jewels.  But Mr. Gavigan already knows that as a group, we are unnofficially investigating Jackson's death.  If you believe heknows something he was so far unwilling to tell us, we should try to make him feel at ease with us, rather than fear that we are shadowing him."

"Jack, what was your read on the man?"


----------



## Ashy (May 24, 2005)

Charles' eyes widen as a thought pops into his head.  "Oh my..." he murmurs as he polishes his spectacles, "...what if he is a part of the plot to have Jackson killed?  Perhaps we should investigate to where Jackson's estate was deferred upon his death..."


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

OOC: Nothing printed about Elias' death mentioned any connection with the Carlyle Expediton.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 25, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Charles' eyes widen as a thought pops into his head. "Oh my..." he murmurs as he polishes his spectacles, "...what if he is a part of the plot to have Jackson killed? Perhaps we should investigate to where Jackson's estate was deferred upon his death..."




"That would be something to look into.  We should wire Mr. Kensington to see if he can find out for us - the records would be in the United States, is that right?  

"I think Miriam's idea for this afternoon is a good one - We should go to the British Museum.  If everything seems routine, we can then go to see the Inspector.  Shall we?"


----------



## Vendetta (May 26, 2005)

Jack nods in agreement.  "The museum sounds good."


----------



## yangnome (May 26, 2005)

"I agree that looking into the museum might be a good idea, but I too think that the whole lot of us trailing after teh director might unnerve him a bit.  That could cost us a potential ally if he is indeed harmless, or it could stir up a vipers nest if was involved with Jackson's death as some of you suspect."

Father O'Malley takes a moment looking at the others before continuing.

"I'll admit, I too was unnerved by the trite manner in which he spoke with us, perhaps we could have one or two from the group look into the museum while others meet with the  inspector.  I don't like the idea of splitting up the group, but I think we might get a better reception from those we talk with if our numbers were less, and we'll draw less attention in fewer numbers."


----------



## Ashy (May 26, 2005)

Charles brightens when the museum is mentioned.  "I'd love to come along, if possible...I think that my skills will be of most use there."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 26, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "I agree that looking into the museum might be a good idea, but I too think that the whole lot of us trailing after teh director might unnerve him a bit. That could cost us a potential ally if he is indeed harmless, or it could stir up a vipers nest if was involved with Jackson's death as some of you suspect."
> 
> Father O'Malley takes a moment looking at the others before continuing.
> 
> "I'll admit, I too was unnerved by the trite manner in which he spoke with us, perhaps we could have one or two from the group look into the museum while others meet with the inspector. I don't like the idea of splitting up the group, but I think we might get a better reception from those we talk with if our numbers were less, and we'll draw less attention in fewer numbers."





Jibril nods, agreeing entirely with the priest. "Charles, perhaps you could show Miriam and myself around the museum?  Jack, Father O'Malley, and William could visit the inspector.  That would put one group of us in a very public place together, and the other group at Scotland Yard, which should also be safe.  We could meet back at the hotel, or at least leave a message with the desk each hour...each two hours?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2005)

"An excellent plan.  I believe we can play the starry-eyed tourists if we should run into Mr. Gavigan again," Miriam says brightly.


----------



## Gomez (May 26, 2005)

OOC: The part of William T. Llewellny-Phelps is now being played by Gomez! See the OOC thread for more details.  

William looks at his pocket watch. "That sounds fine to me as well. How about we meet back at the Hotel at 3:00. That will give us both plenty of time to do some investigating and maybe get a bite to eat for lunch. I am dying for some real fish and chips myself.” he says with a smile. "If we need to get hold of the other group we can call and leave a message at the front desk of the hotel. I would suggest calling the hotel ever hour or so. Father O'Malley and Jack let's get going then. I always wanted to see New Scotland Yard."


----------



## Ashy (May 26, 2005)

Charles nods as well, "The museum it is, then!" he remarks happily...


----------



## Gomez (May 26, 2005)

*The New Scotland Yard*








Jack, William, and Father O'Malley get out of their cab in front of Scotland Yard. Once inside a police sargent with thick porkchop sideburns ask your business at Scotland Yard.


----------



## Gomez (May 26, 2005)

*The British Museum*

 With giddy excitement, Charles walks into the British Museum with Miriam and Jibril. Charles' mind is a whirl with the burning question. "What to see first?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2005)

"The African exhibit, I rather think, followed by the Egyptian?" Miriam suggests.


----------



## Ashy (May 27, 2005)

"Oh my, yes, yes.  African would not normally be my first choice, but considering the circumstances..."  Charles continues on blathering as they walk through the musuem.  It is obvious that he is like a kid in a candy store....


----------



## yangnome (May 27, 2005)

While walking towards the building, Father O'Malley turns to Jack.

"I think you'd likely be the best spokesman for the group while we are here.  Perhaps due to your previous profession, they'll lend you a little more time than they would us.  Do you think you are sober enough to handle it?"


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

*African Exhibit
British Museum*

 Miriam, Charles, and Jibirl find the African exhibit after a little searching and asking directions. It is right next to the more massive Egyptian exhibit. Tribal African art, tools, weapons, clothing, stuffed animals, and more can be found along the walls and in glass cases.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 27, 2005)

Jibril keeps an eye out for anything with familiar symbols on it, anything resembling the knives they were attacked with in New York, and anything that was donated by the Penhew Foundation, any of Carlye Expedition's principals, and, for any person that he has met or seen before who happens to be in the museum at present.


----------



## Vendetta (May 28, 2005)

Jack glares at the priest.  "I don't believe in god, not with the S#!t I've seen.  So if you think I won't deck ya because of that collar, padre, you've got another thing coming!"  Sure, he was aching for a snort of vodka or... or anything else, really.  And there wasn't any prohibition here to make things difficult.  But he hadn't had a drink all day, two in fact, and the father knew it.  Jack lit up another cigarette and puffed at heavily.  The priest had really gotten his ire up and he'd hoped the smoke might help calm him down and maybe not punch the guy anyway... just in case there was a god.  But then, Jack looked at the priest again, waiting for him to say something else.  _"If there is a god, maybe this is a good time to thank him in kind for all the punches He'd thrown at me all this time."_ Jack thought, clinching his fist.


----------



## yangnome (May 28, 2005)

Seeing Jack's anger overwhelm him, th priest squares towards him, stands straight and looks him into the eye.
"Look, I don't mean to be insulting, I just don't want to blow a potential lead, and we really don't have time to beat around the bush.  You are a skilled investigator, and I thank you for finding me and Charles before something horrible happened.  If you are up for it, fine.  If not, I need to know now."

The priest notices the man's fist clench.
  "Look, if I've insulted you and you want to hit me, fine.  If you are angry with God for what has happened to your life and you want to take it out on me, fine.  Keep in mind though that hitting me isn't going to fix your life, nor is it going to solve this murder.  So what's it going to be?"

Father O'Malley continues to look deep into Jack's eyes waiting for an answer.


----------



## Vendetta (May 30, 2005)

"Anyone ever tell you that you talk too much, padre?"  Jack growls before turning and walking inside the foyer of Scotland Yard, thinking that he'd have to pop the priest later as beating down a clergyman in public might not be the best way to endear himself to the inspector.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril keeps an eye out for anything with familiar symbols on it, anything resembling the knives they were attacked with in New York, and anything that was donated by the Penhew Foundation, any of Carlye Expedition's principals, and, for any person that he has met or seen before who happens to be in the museum at present.



  *While Miriam is essentially doing the same, she also keeps her mind open to anything that might muddy the auras around her.*


----------



## Ashy (May 31, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *While Miriam is essentially doing the same, she also keeps her mind open to anything that might muddy the auras around her.*




Charles, too, keeps his eyes open for any possible leads, but he is really enjoying playing the role of "tour guide"...


----------



## Gomez (May 31, 2005)

*British Museum*


Looking around the African Exhibit, the Jibril looks among the weapon collection of spears, bows, arrows, clubs, and knives. A long handled bush knife catches his attention. It looks somewhat like the knife the men used in New York. It is labeled as a _Pranga_ from South Central Africa. 
 Miriam and Charles while interested in the exhibit find nothing that relates to the case.


----------



## Gomez (May 31, 2005)

*New Scotland Yard*

Once inside you inquire about Inspector Barrington. Soon you find youself in the inspector's office. 

 "Gentlemen, I am Inspector Barrington. You wished to speak to me?" says the tall man in his thirties with short black hair and a long serious face.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 31, 2005)

Jibril takes note of the information, especially, if available, which tribes would use such prangas and what their uses are(whether ceremonial or simply tools).  If nothing much more interests him, he says to the others, "Well, the museum may not be the best source for specific information on our investigation, though I must say that Charles's guidance has been quite enjoyable.  There are not such places as this, or the New York museums, in Araby. Thank you, Charles.  Now, what would the two of you think of possibly attempting to accidentally run into Mr. Gavigan while he is here?  If he is in a meeting, I am sure it must be in some sort of administrative office..."


----------



## Ashy (May 31, 2005)

"What of the Egyptian exhibit?  Also, we could always speak to one of the curators - surely they would know from whence these _prangas_ come..."


----------



## Gomez (May 31, 2005)

*British Museum*

You are able to find one of the museum curators in charge of the African exhibit, a George Anton Smyth. 

"Ah yes the Pranga. It is a common bush knife used by several indigenous tribes of the central Africa such as the Kikuyu and Samburu."


Looking in the Egyptian exhibit you see such wonders as the Rosetta Stone and items from King Tutankhamun tomb found by Howard Carter in 1922. Among the artifacts, you see that  several are on loan from the Penhew Foundation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*Miriam checks the locations of where the Penhew's items were found, trying to find a common link.*


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 1, 2005)

Jack extends his hand to the inspector.  "Good to meet you, Inspector Barrington, and thanks for taking the time to speek with us.  Name's Chance, Jack Chance.  These are my associates.  I was hoping ta talk with you about a couple of your cases."  Jack's sharp eyes study over the man trying to get a feel for the type of guy he is, anything that might give him a little insight as to how to proceed.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

*New Scotland Yard*

"What cases would that be and why are you interested in them?" says the Inspector.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

*British Museum*

The Egyptian artifacts on loan from the Penhew foundation seem to be from several differnet places; Rhodes, Dhasur, Luxor. Miriam cannot see any real connection between them though. Most of them were collected several years before the Carlyle expedition left for Egypt.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 2, 2005)

"A couple of murders.  Nov. 24, 1924 you investigated a murder in the railyard behind King's Cross Station.  A man about 30 years old, part of what the tabloids were calling a series of Egyption Murders.  Does it ring a bell?"  Jack says, still trying to get a feel for the kind of man he is.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 2, 2005)

"Yes, but what interest do you have in the case?" says the inspector.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 3, 2005)

"Chance, Jack Chance."  Jack repeats himself cordially, wondering if perhaps the inspector had simply not caught his rather easy to remember name or if he'd already been triggered by the mention of one of the many "egyptian murders" that had been plaguing these parts in recent years and wanted to make special note of his name.  "I was wondering if you might be able to describe the condition of the body when it was found?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Miriam sighs mentally and writes down the Pranga and the tribes it is associated with.  She also notes which items are on loan from the Penhew Foundation before turning back to Charles.*

"Well, shall you select another exhibit for us to view before we return to the hotel?  Investigation or not, I doubt I will have another chance to get to London, so I might as well enjoy the sights!" Miriam says practically.  She'll look around the museum with the others, unless they object, for another couple of hours before returning to the hotel.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 5, 2005)

Charles leads them onward through some of the more modern exhibits, thinking that perhaps a change of pace and scenery would do their frazzled minds good.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

*New Scotland Yard*

 "The condition of the body?" says the Inspector. "He had been beating severely and then stabbed through the heart. You didn't say what business this is of yours. Are you a reporter?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

*British Museum*

 The following couple of hours is spent touring the museum. It is indeed a good distraction from the events of the past couple of weeks. Charles, Miriam, and Jibirl enjoy their time spent wondering through the great museum.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 6, 2005)

"Was the body mutilated in any way Inspector?  Did it have any symbols carved into it?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

*New Scotland Yard*

Inspector Barrington looks at the catholic priest with a puzzled look. "Now I cannot just discuss a criminal case with every Tom, Dick, and Harry that comes off the street. Now unless you tell me what your interests are in this case, I will have to ask you to leave."


----------



## yangnome (Jun 6, 2005)

"I apologize Inspector, and I understand that you cannot discuss the case with just anybody.  We are over here from America, trying to investigate the murder of a close friend, Jackson Elias.  Jackson had been investigating some cult or something and we have reason to believe that the murders may be related to his investigations in some way."

OOC: Any physical reaction from him at all when I mentioned the symbols?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 6, 2005)

Jibril soon finds that he has forgotten about the reason for their visit to the musem and concentrates on taking in the wonders of the works on display.  He examines the paintings in particular, noting the different techniques used by the various artists, and getting a small charge everytime he sees a painting featured in one of the books he studied at university.

Afterwards, as they return to the hotel, Jibril is smiling, but his thoughts turn back to the case.  So should we wait for the others to return as well?  Or is there some other work we can accomplish  - telling everyone we simply spent our entire afternoon at the British Museum admiring King Tut may not impress them very much, _na'am_?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 6, 2005)

"Jackon Elias, the writer?" Inspector Barrington leans in as if he interest has been piqued. "He was murdered? Mr. Elias asked me about the Egyptian Murders himself less than a month ago." Barrington thinks for a minute. "No there were no symbols on the body. Was there a symbol on Mr. Elias' body that would make you think it was done by a cult?"


----------



## yangnome (Jun 7, 2005)

"Yes, He was murdered by an African cult.  And the symbols carved onto his forehead matched those in a number of other murders in New York over the last few years.  We came to you because we are fairly certain the murder stemmed from his recent investigations, part of which included talking with you.  I was hoping we might be able to find out exactly what he was investigating.... You see, prior to his murder, he as very concerned about somethign he had found.  He had intended to meet with us and tell us, however, he was killed before we could meet."


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 7, 2005)

Jack nods at the priest's words.  "In fact, if you can recall any case in which the victims had symbols scrawled into their bodies.  Jackson Elias was not the only person murdered in New York in this way."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 7, 2005)

"Do you know the name of this cult?" says the Inspector. "I have been investigation these murders for over a year now. Seventeen dead. They were all native Egyptians.None of them had any sort of symbol on them but they were all killed in the same way, beaten savagely and then stabbed in the heart. . If you have any information about these case then I need to know."


----------



## yangnome (Jun 8, 2005)

"Well, we had found some notes of Jackson's that discussed the "Bloody Tongue Cult".  After our encouter with these Africans, we assumed them to be the cult he was refering to in his writing.  Whatever he came across, he was very worried about it.  You don't think these murders could be related do you?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 8, 2005)

"I believe they are.  Someone didn't like what Jackson was checking into."  Jack growls as he takes a drag from his cigarette.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 8, 2005)

New Scotland Yard

"The Bloody Tongue? That's strange" frowns the Inspector as he writes down a note. "When I talked to Elias he was convinced that the murders were ritual killings by the Brotherhood of the Black Pharaoh, an Egyptian death cult. I contacted an expert in Egyptian history though and he said that the cult had not existed in over 1000 years. The expert also said that method of the current murders was not the same as the one used by Brotherhood of the Black Pharaoh."


----------



## yangnome (Jun 8, 2005)

"Strange.  Perhaps they are different death cults, but why would Jackson have been tied up with the two of them.  You don't think that they are possibly related do you?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 9, 2005)

"Inspector, did your contact tell you how the Brotherhood of the Black Pharoes did their murders?  Perhaps there is a connection and perhaps their murders were more in line with the way Jackson was killed in New York."  Jack asks.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

The Inspector pages through he notes. "Let me see. He said that the Brotherhood of the Black Pharaoh killed its victims by staking them out in the desert to die of exposure and thirst. He also said that he knew of Elias as nothing but a sensation seeking profiteer. How did this Cult of the Bloody Tongue kill it's victims?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

*Northumberland Hotel, London*

Miriam, Jibril, and Charles return to the hotel and check for any messages at the front desk.

Jibril [sblock] As you return to the hotel and check your messages at the front desk. Jibril notices a man walks into the hotel and sit down on one of the couches in the lobby. He is an arab in a light brown suit wearing a fez. He pulls out a newspaper and begins to read it. Looking up he makes eye contact with you and then quickly returns to his newspaper. He looks familiar to you and then you suddenly remember seeing him at the British Museum. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Miriam is torn between enjoying the wonderful sights she's seen today and frustration that so little was accomplished.  She bids a good evening to the others for the moment and goes into her room to write down a list of things to do tomorrow.  A bit of research at the library, perhaps some articles on the Penhew Foundation, or the Carlyle Expedition, seeing if she could find any juicy gossip columns about any of the notables involved...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

(ooc: Back from my trip...)

Jibril smiles at Charles and Miriam as they enter the lobby.  "Thank you, friends for a most enjoyable afternoon. [*looking at Charles*] Do you know, I think I shall accept you offer of drink at the pub after all. [*then at Miriam*] You will join us, of course, _Ummi_?" Besides the fact that Charles made no such suggestion, this statement would be notable to both, as neither of them has ever seen Jibril consume alcohol of any type. 

He ushers them outside, and in the moment when they are out the door and the Arab gentleman is still within, he says in a completely serious tone, "Do not look back, and continue smiling. The arab man inside the lobby, wearing a fez and light brown suit has followed us from the museum."


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

Charles plucks up his glasses, and begins polishing them.  "Oh my!", he says softly.  "Whatever shall we do?!?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 13, 2005)

ooc: could Jibril tell anything about the man's nationality (Is he from the Arabian Penninsula, the Levant [Palestine, Syria ,etc.], Egypt, North Africa, etc.?)

Jibril answes Charles with a smile, provided for any who may be watching. He slaps Charles on the back genially, and says "I suggest we take a taxi to New Scotland Yard. If our firends ae not there, we call the hotel and leave a message informing them that we think a friend of Mr. N'Kwame has paid us a visit at the hotel."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

Miriam plasters a pleasent smile on her face as she keeps a death grip on her handbag.

"A most excellent idea, and let us carry it out with aclarity, shall we?" she says in brittle tones.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 13, 2005)

Charles nods, hailing a cab.

Once within, he tells the driver.  "Scotland Yard, my good fellow -- and step on it!"

OOC: I've always wanted to say that.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 14, 2005)

"Staking them out in the desert?  Dying of thirst?  No, that doesn't sound similar at all.  The bloody tongue murders from what I undertand have involved brtual deaths with ritual knives."

The priest pauses for a minute, "The description of Jackson doesn't seem fitting at all.  I've known Jackson for years now and have even worked with him in teh past.  Even supposing it were fitting though, he was certaily on to something or it wouldn't have gotten him killed.  YOu don't suppose that this man had alterior motives for discounting Jackson when speaking with you, do you?  You'll have to pardon my paranoia, but I too came close to meeting my end at the hands of the bloody tongues if it weren't for the grace of our father..."  

The priest crosses his chest, then looks towards Jack "...and some quick thinking on the part of some friends."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 17, 2005)

*New Scotland Yard*



			
				yangnome said:
			
		

> The priest pauses for a minute, "The description of Jackson doesn't seem fitting at all.  I've known Jackson for years now and have even worked with him in teh past.  Even supposing it were fitting though, he was certaily on to something or it wouldn't have gotten him killed.  YOu don't suppose that this man had alterior motives for discounting Jackson when speaking with you, do you?"




 "Mr. Edward Gavigan of the Penhew Foundation is a highly respected expert in Egyptian history and folklore. We have consulted him on several of the stranger aspects of these murders. I cannot think of any reason he would have to slander Mr. Elias." says the Inspector. 

OOC: Sorry for the delay. I was terribly sick for most of this week. I am back and feeling alot better!


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 18, 2005)

"What do you know about the man?  Does he himself have any connection to egyptian anything other than his knowledge?"  Jack asks


OOC: I've been dying sick this past week and a half, though I'm not yet well, I am a bit better... so I definately understand.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 20, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "What do you know about the man?  Does he himself have any connection to egyptian anything other than his knowledge?"  Jack asks




 "What do you mean? Mr. Gavigan? He runs the Penhew Foundation so of coarse he has connections in Egypt. That's why he was consulted in the case." says the Inspector.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 20, 2005)

"Mr Gavigan didn't share his opinion of Mr Elias with us when we met with him awhile ago.  Then again, it probably wouldn't be too polite to speak that way of the dead.  No matter what his opinion was though, the fact stands that Elias was killed by a cult he stumbled upon in his research.  I personally witnessed the men fleeing his room immediately following the murder.  Even if Mr. Gavigan's opinion of Elias were correct, Elias was on to something that got himself killed.  We're just trying to track down his research steps in order to help solve the crime."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 21, 2005)

When the cab reaches New Scotland Yard, Jibril helps Miriam  out of the cab and the three of them go in.  Jibril looks about to see if he notices any of his friends around the lobby or waiting area, and if asked who he is here to see, replies that he would like to speak to Inspector Barrington.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 21, 2005)

"Strangely enough..."  Jack says then takes a deep puff on his cigarette.  "The murders in New York seemed to be housed around a particular African shop.  How well do you know this fellow?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: could Jibril tell anything about the man's nationality (Is he from the Arabian Penninsula, the Levant [Palestine, Syria ,etc.], Egypt, North Africa, etc.?)




OOC: The man was wearing a fez so that makes you think he could be Turkish or Egyptian.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

*New Scotland Yard
Inspector Barrington's Office*

 "I have talked to Mr. Gavigan about 4 or 5 times about the Egyptian murders. I don't know him socially if that's what you mean." says the Inspector. "Do you have some reason to think that Mr. Gavigan is involved in these murders?"

OOC: Miriam, Jibirl, and Charles are a little ahead of Jack and Father O'Malley time wise. You will meet up in front of Scotland Yard when they are through with the Inspector.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 23, 2005)

"Not specifically, no.  But I do have to wonder if there is a pattern."  Jack says, exhailing a small cloud of smoke and looking at the burning end of his cigarette.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

Well Mr. Gavigan has been nothing but helpful in our investigations and helped us answer several questions that we had on the case." says Inspector Barrington. "Of coarse I cannot stop you from looking into Mr. Elias' murder but I will warn you. Any illegalities committed through excessive zeal upon your part will be dealt with harshly. If you do in fact come across any information that relates to the Egyptian Murders or any other criminal activity needs to be brought to my attention. Do we understand each other?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 24, 2005)

Jack takes a long drag on his cigarette.  "I take it, then, that we are through with this discussion?"


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

Inspector Barrington smiles and shakes his head. "Only if you wish this converastion to end. I am not dissmissing you if that's what you think. I am just giving you a warning about taking the law into your own hands."


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 24, 2005)

"Good, sir.  Very good.  The answer to that question is usually "yes", with a bit of force... I'm glad to see that you're not among those who answer that way as they often turn out to be on the wrong side of the investigation.  Sir, if you will permit me..."  Jack says, going over to the inspector's desk to get a pencil and a piece of paper.  He quickly draws out a symbol.  "Have you ever seen this?"  Jack asks as he shows the inspector his drawing.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

He glances down at the symbol and looks through his notes. "No, I have never seen it before. Have you encountered the word 'Hotep' in your investigations? One of the Egyptian murder victims reportedly cried out the word just before he died. Mr. Gavigan said that it was an ancient Egyptian word meaning 'rest' or 'peace'. Also do you know anything about the Blue Pyramid Club here in London? Several of the victims frequented the club but our stake-outs of the place revealed nothing."


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 25, 2005)

"Hmmm.  No... I don't believe that I have.  Nor do I know enough about Egypt to say what it means... I'm begining to worry that perhaps this is two seperate cases with no connection... have you heard anything in these about the Carlyle expedition?  It seemed to be a significant thing in Mr. Elias' work."  Jack says, taking off his hat and running his fingers through his hair.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 27, 2005)

"The Carlyle Expedition? Hum, let me look." The Inspector looks over his notes again. "I interviewed a Egyptian spice dealer by the name of Tewfik al-Sayed. He had once guided a Egyptian expedition for the Penhew Foundation. I believe it was the Carlyle Expedition. I had him tailed but it didn't produce any leads."


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 27, 2005)

"I thought everyone on the Carlyle Expedition were killed."  Jack says, looking to the others questioningly.  "Do we know if the guide returned?  Maybe we should speak with this fellow."


----------



## Gomez (Jun 27, 2005)

"I don't know. I only remember the Carlyle Expedition from the papers several years ago. I will check in on it though. Tewfik al-Sayed has a shop on Ardour Street in Soho. *he gives you the address*. He is a frequent patron of the Blue Pyramid. That is why he was questioned."


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 27, 2005)

"I've nothing else but two quick statements... One, Could you go over your case files again.  See if there is any reference in any way to the Carlyle Expedition or members of it.  Something about that expedition was what Jackson uncovered and what got him killed.  My gut tells me that these are all related somehow, but so far, the evidence doesn't seem to pan out.  There are rumors that some members of the expedition, even all of them, survived somehow but disappeared.  This is only because none of thier bodies were found.  Me, I'm betting they're dead... but you never know.  Second... a question really.  I think I need to show this symbol to some practicioner of "magic" and occult rituals.  I'm thinking now that with the absense of this mark on anyone but Mr. Elias, that it is some kind of mystic ward or something used to chase off what ever it was Jackson knew or a warning or some such thing that was not needed on the other victims."  Jack says in a "thinking out loud" kind of way.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 28, 2005)

OOC: I'm still here and following along daily.  It just seems that Jack is having good dialogue with the inspector and I don't really have anything to add at the moment.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 28, 2005)

As they ride along in the taxi, Charles keeps an eye out to make sure that they are not tailed.

OOC: Spot +2 (untrained)


----------



## Gomez (Jun 28, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "I've nothing else but two quick statements... One, Could you go over your case files again.  See if there is any reference in any way to the Carlyle Expedition or members of it.  Something about that expedition was what Jackson uncovered and what got him killed.  My gut tells me that these are all related somehow, but so far, the evidence doesn't seem to pan out.  There are rumors that some members of the expedition, even all of them, survived somehow but disappeared.  This is only because none of thier bodies were found.  Me, I'm betting they're dead... but you never know.  Second... a question really.  I think I need to show this symbol to some practicioner of "magic" and occult rituals.  I'm thinking now that with the absense of this mark on anyone but Mr. Elias, that it is some kind of mystic ward or something used to chase off what ever it was Jackson knew or a warning or some such thing that was not needed on the other victims."  Jack says in a "thinking out loud" kind of way.




 "I will look them over and check for any connections to the Carlyle Expedition and let you know if I find anything." says the Inspector. "Now gentlemen if you will excuse me I have alot of work to get to. If you come across anything interesting please let me know."

OOC: The symbol was freshly carved into Jackson's forehead when you found him at his hotel and you remember seeing the same symbol carved into the walking corpse's foreheads under the Ju-Ju House as well.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 28, 2005)

*Charles*
[sblock] You don't think anyone is following you. [/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 29, 2005)

((OOC: Jack didn't ask to see the case files, he asked the inspector to go through them again... and talking about walking corpses with the same symbol carved into their skulls isn't something Jack is ready to discuss with the good inspector at this time... but is part of the reason he wants to find someone versed in magic))


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((OOC: Jack didn't ask to see the case files, he asked the inspector to go through them again... and talking about walking corpses with the same symbol carved into their skulls isn't something Jack is ready to discuss with the good inspector at this time... but is part of the reason he wants to find someone versed in magic))





OOC: Great! I will edit the Inspector's last post.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 29, 2005)

"Yes sir."  Jack says offering his hand to the inspector then heading out of the building.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

Outside New Scotland Yard, Jack and Father O'Malley sees Charles, Miriam, and Jibril getting out of a taxi.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 29, 2005)

Jibril says quietly to Charles and Miriam as they get out of the cab and notice the others, "Ignore our friends for the moment, please.  Just walk into the building."  Assuming they agree, Jibril guides them past the others, not making eye contact, but saying to Jack, as they approach and pass, "We may have been followed. Arab.  Tan suit, maybe a fez.  Possibly now in a car.   Would you watch for him a few minutes?  We shall meet you inside."


----------



## Ashy (Jun 29, 2005)

Charles looks up as he helps Miriam from the car, and seeing the others, quickly begins rambling.  "Oh!  Thank goodness!  You *are* here!  We think we were tailed from the museum to the hotel, but I've been watching and I think we've lost them...er...him, I mean."

Charles holds the cab, in case they need it to go elsewhere.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

OOC: LOL! That's Charles for you!


----------



## Ashy (Jun 29, 2005)

OOC: Thanks!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 29, 2005)

Jibril stops soon after seeing that Charles already has, sighs, smiles gamely, and, holding his head cocked slightly to the side, says, "_Sabahal-noor_, Father..._Marhaba,_ Jack. Nice to see you."

D)


----------



## yangnome (Jun 29, 2005)

Father O'Malley thanks the inspector and follows Jackdownstairs.  As they are heading outside, he begins to chat with Jack about the information they just received from teh inspector.  His thoughts are cut short as he sees teh others getting out of the cab.  The priest is a little confused as Jibril walks by him without aknowledging them.  Once Jack begins recounting the tail though, he thinks he understands.  He begins to take a look around to see if he can spot anyone in any cabs or other cars matching that description given by Jibril.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 29, 2005)

Neither Jack nor Father O'Malley sees anyone resembling the person in question.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Miriam keeps her lips pressed tight together as Charles goes and blows whatever cover they had.  "How was your visit?" she asks tightly to Jack and Father O'Malley.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 29, 2005)

After Jack or Father O'Malley answers Miriam, Jibril says to them, "The man I described was at the British Museum when we were there.  When we went back to the hotel, he arrived in the lobby some few minutes later.  The hotel is likely no longer safe, I should think, even if we have not been followed here.  What should we do, friends?"


----------



## Ashy (Jun 29, 2005)

Charles myopically looks around to his companion's faces and blinks several times.  It is as if he honestly has no idea what he just did and still seems utterly confused about the events of the last scant moments.  Finally, he shrugs and offers, lamely, "Perhaps he is merely staying in the same hotel as we?"

OOC: LOL!  I did not see Maerdwy's post - honest!


----------



## yangnome (Jun 29, 2005)

"To be honest, I'm still trying to gather my htoughts from teh meeting.  I don't know about Jack, but between what the inspector had to say and what you are telling us, I am a little skeptical about the contacts we have had at the Penhew foundation."


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 30, 2005)

"Miriam, how can we figure out what this symbol means?"  Jack asks seriously after flashing the drawing he did of the symbol carved into Jackson.  He quickly crams it back into his pocket as he keeps his eyes looking down the street for the man described, just in case.  "I think it has something to do with bringing people back to life... er... undeath... whatever it is."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

"If only we had access to Jackson's books...  Well, we _are_ in London, and they have the finest library in the world!  If we do some research perhaps on African cults and whatnot, maybe we can find out what it means," Miriam says thoughtfully.


----------



## Ashy (Jun 30, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "If only we had access to Jackson's books...  Well, we _are_ in London, and they have the finest library in the world!  If we do some research perhaps on African cults and whatnot, maybe we can find out what it means," Miriam says thoughtfully.




Charles pipes up immediately.  "That sounds like my bag, if you gather my meaning!  I would happily do this - it is, after all, one of my callings!"  The man smiles sweetly, as if nothing in the world is wrong or even slightly askew...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

"With company," Miriam adds severely.  "I've been known to do research every now and then, and I see no need to go running around a foreign city alone."


----------



## Ashy (Jul 1, 2005)

Charles' mouth becomes a tiny "o" and he nods quickly, "Oooo!  Yes, certainly so!  Yes, yes, yes!"


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 1, 2005)

"Good."  Jack says, flicking the spent cigarette to the curb.  "Now, what is it about being followed?  Who?"  Jack says to Jabril, pulling him aside from Miriam and Charles.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 1, 2005)

"We went to the British Museum as planned.  We found nothing about the case, but afterwards spent some time there, _fil haqiq_*, because we were enjoying ourselves and Charles' tour.  We had started  in the African and Egyptian exhibits.  We saw other people there, yes, but they did not stand out.

"Until later.  Very soon after we got back to the hotel later in the afternoon, one of the men we had seen in the museum came in. We had not even time to retrieve messages from the clerk yet.  He sat down, and made...eh...what is it? um...'eyes touching' with me. Then he looked away started to read a newspaper. 

*"in truth"


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 1, 2005)

"To whom did you speak at the museum?  Do you remember seeing this guy there before or after you spoke to whomever?"  Jack asks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 1, 2005)

"We asked a curator about a pranga - a knife like the ones that killed Jackson - but thereafter allowed Charles to be our guide.*"

*ooc: That's at least how it went to my knowledge - is that right?


----------



## yangnome (Jul 5, 2005)

"Even asking about the knife at the museum wasn't likely enough to draw attention to us, especially enough to have us tracked to our hotel.  I can only assume the attention has come from one of the contacts we've had since arriving."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 5, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "We asked a curator about a pranga - a knife like the ones that killed Jackson - but thereafter allowed Charles to be our guide.*"
> 
> *ooc: That's at least how it went to my knowledge - is that right?




OOC: That's about right!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 5, 2005)

"So what do we do next?  It is late in the afternoon, but someone apparently knows where we are staying.  In speaking with the Inspector, did you learn anything that should be investigated tonight?  Did you get any further information on the cases in Mahoney's stories?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 7, 2005)

"We didn't get much at all.  Got the names of a few of his contacts that we should follow up on, but none of the murders seemed to have anything in common with Jackson's.  My gut says they are related, but so far, the facts are not panning out."   Jack says as he pulls out a cigarette and lights up.  "Spitball it; who's most likely our fink?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2005)

"I do not think it is Mahoney.  The man does not seem like to sort who would have us followed, at least not by someone who wasn't carrying a massive camera.  The only other person I have really come in contact with here in London is Mr. Gavigan.  Then I suppose there could be someone who followed us from the ship.  Are there other candidates I am not bringing to mind?"


----------



## yangnome (Jul 8, 2005)

"My gut tells me it was Gavigan...whether he did it intentionally or not is a different question.  The fact that the man followed you to the museum and then back to the hotel lends itself to that conclusion.  Either Gavigan is somehow involved and told this man, or Gavigan told the man about our investigations which tipped him off... 

Of course, there is always the possibility that the man in the hotel is not an enemy, but rather a potential ally.  I doubt this prospect, but it could be possible he was trying to contact you.  Jack, what was the name of that Egyptian fellow from the Penhew Foundation  that  the inspector told us about.  Perhaps we should pay a visit to him?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 8, 2005)

"you're d@mn right we will."  Jack says after taking a long drag.  "We need a new hotel.  Anyone have anything at the old one that they need to risk our lives over?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "you're d@mn right we will."  Jack says after taking a long drag.  "We need a new hotel.  Anyone have anything at the old one that they need to risk our lives over?"





OOC: The only things at the hotel are your luggage, spare clothing, personal toiletries!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 8, 2005)

"My _qur'an _ is there.  I will need to retrieve it eventually, but not now. May I suggest separate, or at least, multiple, hotels?  If one of us is discovered, the rest would then still have a place to go.  On the other hand we could simply do what we did today and meet up outside Scotland Yard."


----------



## yangnome (Jul 10, 2005)

"I have things at teh hotel that I will eventually need to retrieve as well, though it is not urgent.  My Bible and my communion kit are both inside my room."

"  I do not think that separate hotels would be a good idea.  Perhaps two hotels might be, but that might not provide enough benefit to be worth teh trouble.  However, staying alone definately does not provide the security we would need should we be attacked.  Look at what happened to Jackson when he stayed alone."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

William speaks up. "There is a hotel just down the street here, The _Continental_. It is a nice hotel and right by Scotland Yard. I don't think you could get any safer than that. We could call the other hotel and have them ship our things to the _Continental_. That way we don't need to return and possibly be followed again." He then looks at Charles. "Why don't I escort you to the Library and we can both work on researching the symbol we found on Jackson's forehead. The rest of you can arrange our new rooms at the _Continental_ and having our luggage moved. Charles and I might be late at the library so you can go and check out some more of our leads. What do you think?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Jibril nods.  "Excellent suggestion.  Jack, Father, you mentioned a contact from the Penhew Foundation?  Who was that?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 14, 2005)

"One Tewfik al-Sayed.  The good inspector believes he was the guide for the Carlyle expedition... Was I mistaken?  I thought they all died."  Jack says, his cigarette flopping up and down in his lips as he speaks and flips through his notes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 14, 2005)

Jibril smiles with irony. "The Carlyle Expedition was composed of men and women of status, were they not?  They would not likely to have acknowledge a local guide as one of their own, and the press certainly would not have.  The entire 'Carlyle Expedition' may indeed have died.  And this man may have been their guide and still be alive."


----------



## yangnome (Jul 14, 2005)

"I don't know if having our things shipped to the new hotel from teh old one is a good idea or not.  Sure, we might risk the chance at being followed if we go back ourselves, but at least the hotel will not have a record of where we moved to."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2005)

"Well, one night without our things won't kill us.  Let's give it a bit of time so we can think it over and see if anything else... happens.  I'd rather concentrate on something else than mysterious spies.  I'd rather doubt Mr. Gavigan could have gotton someone to follow us so quickly..." Miriam muses.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2005)

"Alright. We will leave our things there for now, and will work out some way to courier them to us at the new hotel without being followed later.  For now, how do we intend to contact Mr. al-Sayed? We may as well make use of the rest of this afternoon."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

OOC: Let's say it is about 3:30 in the afternoon. What's your plan?


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 20, 2005)

Jack produces a slip of paper from his notes with an address written on it.  "Tewfik al-Sayed has a shop on Ardour Street in Soho.  I think that's our next stop."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Your taxi drops you off in front of the spice shop of Tewfik al-Sayed on Ardour street in Soho. It is a small, neat, two-story building. Looking at the sign out front the shop will close in about 30 minutes (5 PM).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Before they go in, Jibril says, "What do we hope to gain from this man? How open should we be with him?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 20, 2005)

"Good question.  Firstly, I'm thinking I'd just like to know if he really was on the Carlyle expedition."  Jack says.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Miriam looks at her watch. "Well we had better hurry or the store will close before we figure out what we want to ask the man."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2005)

"All Right. _Masbut_."  Jibril frowns.  "Let us go in, and find out what we can, but the less he knows about who we are and what we are doing the better, until we are sure of who this man is.  That we are researching the Carlyle expedition should be enough information for him, don't you think?  Shall we go in?"


----------



## yangnome (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, I agree.  We shouldn't tell him too much, but I would like ot find out more about the Carlyle expedition.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

Jibril and the others enter the shop.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Inside the shop is quite ordinary. Several people look over the shelves of jars and boxes of spices. It smells very nice in here. A man in fez stands behind a counter and he is tending to a customer.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 23, 2005)

O'Malley sees the man in teh fez behind the counter when tehy enter.  he leans over to Jibril and whispers "That isn't by chance the fellow that you saw in the hotel is it?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 23, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> O'Malley sees the man in teh fez behind the counter when tehy enter.  he leans over to Jibril and whispers "That isn't by chance the fellow that you saw in the hotel is it?"





OOC: The GM shakes his head no!


----------



## yangnome (Jul 24, 2005)

After receiving confirmation from jibril, father O'Malley walks ot the counter to ask the man a question.

"Excuse me sir, i was wondering if I could bother you for a minute or two.  I think you might be able to help us find something we've been looking for."


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

"Yes, Yes, I have many spices from all corners of the world. Are you looking for something in particular?" says the man.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 25, 2005)

Jibril hangs back just a bit, watching the man, trying to see if he displays any particular recognition of them as a group, or anything else out of the ordinary regarding his behaviour.

ooc: (Sense Motive +8, Spot +8)


----------



## yangnome (Jul 26, 2005)

"Actually, it isn't spices we are looking for, but a person, Tewfik al-Sayed.  I've heard he works here.  Perhaps you can help us find him?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "Actually, it isn't spices we are looking for, but a person, Tewfik al-Sayed.  I've heard he works here.  Perhaps you can help us find him?"




"I am Tewfik al-Sayed. Who are you and what do you want?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 26, 2005)

((OOC: How does he say that?))


----------



## Gomez (Jul 26, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((OOC: How does he say that?))




OOC: He says it rather gruffly.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 26, 2005)

"Ah, good to meet you sir.  I'm Father Sean O'Malley.  My associates and I are doing some research on the Carlyle expedition and we've been told that you were part of the team that led the expedition."


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 27, 2005)

Holding a bottle of... something spicy-like, Jack pays special attention to the man's eyes as the priest asks his question.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

"Carlyle Expedition? ARe you a reporter?" says the man as he looks you all over with a careful gaze. "Yes, I was a guide hired by Mr. Penhew."


----------



## yangnome (Jul 27, 2005)

"No, I'm not a reporter, I'm a priest.  Would you mind if we ask you a few questions about the expedition?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

The man looks at the clock on the wall. "The store is closing in a few minutes. I can only answer a few questions. What do you wish to know?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 28, 2005)

((OOC:  How does he say that?  ie. did he lighten up a little when O'Malley said he was a priest and not a reporter?  I mean, this guy's probably been flooded with reporters))


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((OOC:  How does he say that?  ie. did he lighten up a little when O'Malley said he was a priest and not a reporter?  I mean, this guy's probably been flooded with reporters))




*Jack * [sblock] Sense Motive: If anything Mr. al-Sayed seemed disgusted when Father O'Malley talked to him and mentioned that he was a priest.[/sblock]


----------



## yangnome (Jul 28, 2005)

O'Malley throws a glance back to the others, as if to ask if they have any thoughts on questions to ask.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2005)

"Sir,"  Jibril says, letting his accent remain thick. "We would be honored if you would be willing to tell us about your experiences on the trip - what you thought of those you guided, what they found while you were with them.  And especially, what happened at the end - how they were when you left them to come back here.  Would you consider speaking with us about such things for a time?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

He seems to think over Jibril's questions. "Please let us discuss these matters in private. I have rooms above the shop in which we can talk." He talks rapidly to another arabic man in the shop. 

*Jibril*
[sblock]He says. "Abrim, mind the store and close up at 5:00 sharp."[/sblock]

He leads you upstairs to a small living room with a few chairs and a small coffee table. "Please sit. Would you like some tea gentlemen?" His gruff and cold manner seems to have faded and he appears to be more friendly to you.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

"_Min fadliki, shokran._," Jibril answers with a slight bob of the head. 

ooc: are Miriam and Charles here, I've lost track  (both speak Arabic as well).  Jibril said "Yes, please. Thank you."  Sense motive on Mr. Al Sayid (to try to determine whether the relaxation and friendliness is forced/faked): +8.

ooc: How many other workers are in the shop?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "_Min fadliki, shokran._," Jibril answers with a slight bob of the head.
> 
> ooc: are Miriam and Charles here, I've lost track  (both speak Arabic as well).  Jibril said "Yes, please. Thank you."  Sense motive on Mr. Al Sayid (to try to determine whether the relaxation and friendliness is forced/faked): +8.
> 
> ooc: How many other workers are in the shop?




OOC: Charles, William are at the library doing some research. The current group is Miraim, Jibril, Jack, and Father O'Malley. There is only Tewfik al-Sayed and an assistant working at the shop. 

*Jibril - Sense Motive*
[sblock] His friendliness does not seem geniune to you. [/Sblock]


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

He fixes some tea for you all and then sits down. "I am from Cairo originally. To help fund my schooling, I would guide for English Archaeological digs in the area. That is how I came to know Sir. Aubrey Penhew. When he asked me to help with a new expedition, I agreed. Though it seemed more of a sight seeing tour than a real expedition though Sir Penhew did do some digging in Dashar. Mr. Carlyle became unbalanced after he was got sunstroke overseeing the dig. That is when they disbanded the dig and released me as a guide and went to Kenya. I returned to London and started this humble shop."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

ooc: Another sense motive at +8: is he being truthful in his descriptions of the expedition?
What is the room we are in like - things on the wall, etc.?

Jibril casually doesn't drink his tea.  He asks, "The accounts of the 'expedition' have been quite unreliable  - a little overly sensational for my tastes or belief.  I am grateful to speak with someone who was there.  When you call it a sightseeing tour, is that what they had intended all along, or had they hoped for something more?"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

Tewfik's living room is furnished with couches, pillows, incense burners, rugs, low tables, a hookah, and hanging lamps, all in muted yellows and blues. A sizable oil heater keep the Egyptian's rooms at Egyptian tempertures. 

 In a prim glass case stand statuettes of Egyptian gods. Prominently, piously displayed on a table in the living room is an open copy of the Koran. 

 On one wall is an ornate mirror with a golden frame. The frame is subtly asymmetric; strange figures have been worked into it. There is also a closed roll-top desk in the room. 


*Jibril* - Sense Motive
[sblock] You feel that he is holding something back in his discription of the events.[/sblock]


----------



## yangnome (Jul 29, 2005)

O'Malley sits and listens to Jibril talk with the man.  He looks around the room. He graciously accepts the tea, but also does not drink any of it.  He pays close attention to the man's words and actions (sense motive).  He also examines the room casually for any potentially quick exits should things turn sour.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

The only exits you see are the stairs down to the shop and two windows in the living room.

*O'Malley* - Sense Motive
[sblock] You have a feeling that the man dislikes you intensely. Even though he is acting friendly at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## yangnome (Aug 2, 2005)

Father O'Malley removes a watch from his pocket and looks at it, noting how close it is to 5.  At 5, or just before, he is going to suggest that they leave and return to talk to him later during business hours.  They don't want to impose afterall.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 2, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril casually doesn't drink his tea.  He asks, "The accounts of the 'expedition' have been quite unreliable  - a little overly sensational for my tastes or belief.  I am grateful to speak with someone who was there.  When you call it a sightseeing tour, is that what they had intended all along, or had they hoped for something more?"




"Mr. Carlyle was not what you would call a man of science. Though he seemed genuinely interested in the history of my country mainly the age of the Pharaohs. Sir Penhew handled all the real scientific efforts of the expedition. I believe that they were trying to discover evidence of a anienct ruler of Egypt who is only known as the Black Pharaoh."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 2, 2005)

"Can you tell us about the Black Pharaoh" Jack asks.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 3, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Can you tell us about the Black Pharaoh" Jack asks.





Tewfik looks at Jack with what could only be discribed as cold naked anger. He sits there with his hands clenched against the arm rests of the chair. After about a minute of this he seems to relax but his manner is cold and aloof. "If you would please. I have matter to attend too. If you wish to discuss the Carlyle Expedtion further, we can set a place and time." He takes out a business card and writes on the back. "This has my number. You may call me tomorrow to set up a time to talk if you wish." He hands it to Jibril.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 8, 2005)

The priest stands up. "OK, we thank you for your time and look forward to meeting with you in the future."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 8, 2005)

Without saying anything, Jack leaves the room and waits for the others.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 8, 2005)

Once outside on the street infront of the Tewfik's spice store, Miriam looks at the others and says. "Well. That didn't go well. I wonder what set him off like that. He was unfriendly to begin with but I thought he might attack you Jack after you asked him that question about the Black Pharoah." Miriam rubs her hands together as if she is trying to warm them. "I can tell you one thing. I am happy to be out of that place. I didn't like the feel of the place one bit."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 8, 2005)

Jack pulls out a cigarette and starts to light it.  "I'm sure there is some racism in there, but there was definately something more.  We should probably limit our communcations with him to just Jabril."


----------



## yangnome (Aug 9, 2005)

"Yes, I got the same feeling.  We might also want to make a few stops and watch our backs before heading back to the hotel."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 10, 2005)

"I agree.  Mr. Al-Sayid was not being completely honest with us even in what his did say, at least from my perspective.  I am sure he knew more that he said.  Further, as Miriam said, he clearly cut us off after the mention of the Black Pharoah - not because he was out of time.  Would his attitude be different if we came back tomorrow? I doubt it.  What I wonder is if we might learn more by watching him and what he does now. Even if we do not watch him tonight, however, we need to get Charles and William to begin researching this 'Black Pharoah' - I am sure that they will find out more than Tewfik here will willingly tell us."


----------



## yangnome (Aug 10, 2005)

"I agree.  do you think that a couple of us might want to watch this place and see what Mr. Al-sayid's reaction is?  That also might help us detemrine if he has someone follow us."

OOC: what are the surroundings like?  Any coffee shops or anything nearby where one could inconspicuously drop off from the rest of the group and keep an eye on the shop?


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 10, 2005)

"While it is safe to say that Jabril is the best choice to continue speaking with our _good _Mr. Al-Sayid, I don't think it is safe for him to be alone.  Before we arrange that meeting, we need to figure out a way to watch him without Al-Sayid suspecting."  Jack says after taking a long drag on his cigarette as he looks around the area, taking in each of the shops and looking for possible advantages.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 11, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> OOC: what are the surroundings like?  Any coffee shops or anything nearby where one could inconspicuously drop off from the rest of the group and keep an eye on the shop?





There is a small restaurant across the street. If you got a window seat at one of the tables you would be able to watch the shop.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 11, 2005)

"You guys run along to the hotel.  We should be back there in a couple hours.  Jack, why don't you come along with me?"

Father O'Malley starts heading down the street in the direction opposite the rest of the group.  He'll walk down the street past the restaurant and into an alley or side street if possible.  he'll wait a couple moments and then head back towards the restaurant.  Provided Jack follows along, he'll explain his plan to him as htey walk and then wait around the corner.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 11, 2005)

Jibril looks at Father O'Malley, questioningly, but then nods and says, "_Masbut_.  When will you call in?  How soon should we begin to worry?"


----------



## yangnome (Aug 13, 2005)

"perhaps I'm a bit paranoid, but I'm already worrying.  If we're not back by midnight, contact our friend at Scotland Yard."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 16, 2005)

OOC: Ok who is going where? Jibril and Jack staying at the resturant to watch the Spice shop? Miriam and Father O'Malley going to the new hotel? It's about 6 pm and your are all pretty hungrey.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

ooc: I think per yangnome's post, it's O'Malley and Jack to the coffee shop, Miriam and Jibril to the hotel. Miriam and Jibril will stop seveal times along the way back, at busy intersections each time (picking up for from a street vendora t one of the stops, changing cabs and looking behind for anyone following them.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 16, 2005)

Jack and Father O'Malley sit down at a window table at the restaurant with a good view of the Spice Store across the street. 


 Jibril and Miriam make their way to the hotel near Scotland Yard. Neither one thinks that they had been followed. At the hotel is a note from William and Charles, they are both fine and doing research at the Library of the British Museum. It looks like they might be there late into the night.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 17, 2005)

Not having a lot of money, Jack orders a cup of soup and half sandwich with a cup of joe.  He turns casually to face the street where he can keep a good eye on the shop.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 17, 2005)

Miraim and Jibirl get rooms at the new hotel. (OOC: What are you going to do about your luggage at the other hotel)


 At the resturant, Jack and Father O'Malley have a bit to eat and a couple cups of coffee.   About 8:30 that evening, Jack sees Mr. Al-Sayid come out of the store and hail a taxi.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 17, 2005)

Jibril finds it impossible to relax back at the hotel.  When Miriam asks him about the luggage, he says, "I think that it would be best to leave it for a few days. At that point, we can have two or three of us watch the old hotel while the rest of call over there and have a porter transfer the luggage to us, or maybe the police station.  The people wathcing the hotel would be able to see if anyone follows the porter."  He looks at her, realizing that while a young man may not think twice at the thought of a few days in the same clothes, for a lady like Miriam it might be a different matter.  He rings the concierge and asks where in the city one could buy a nice dress and hat for a lady*, and then offers, politely to escort Miriam there tomorrow morning.

*ooc: around the turn of the century, that would have been Bond Street - I'm assuming the it's the same in the 20s.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *ooc: around the turn of the century, that would have been Bond Street - I'm assuming the it's the same in the 20s.




OOC: Sounds good to me!


----------



## yangnome (Aug 18, 2005)

"Hmmm i wonoder where he is heading off to.  Do you want to follow him, or wait here?"


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 18, 2005)

"I'm thinking about casing out that place in case we need to break in.  We can't follow him. The moment he hailed the cab, we lost him.  Should have expected that, I guess but I figured he'd take a bus or have an automobile of his own that we could get a plate number from."  Jack says as he wonders how late at night it gets around here before the streets get sparce.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 22, 2005)

Jibril paces back and forth in the hotel room until the others get back, or until midnight, whichever comes first.  Normally he would spend the time painting or studying the Qu'ran in an attempt to relax, but his things are across town, so instead cant help but wonder what the others are doing and worry for their safety.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 22, 2005)

*Jack and Father O'Malley*

At 9 pm, the restaurant begins to close. You and one other couple are the only ones still there. The couple gets up to leave. A thick fog has rolled in and there are few people on the street.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 22, 2005)

*Jibirl*

Charles and William return to the hotel about 8:30 that evening. Charles holds a stack of books in his arms and has a happy grin on his face. "You wouldn't believed the collection that the British Museum has. Wonderful. Simply wonderful!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 22, 2005)

Jibril and Miram welcome them back.  "Did you find anything interesting regarding what we are investigating?  We have another name for you - a title really - to look up if you have reached an impasse..."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 22, 2005)

Charles puts the load of books on the bed and rubs his hands. "Really? What would that be?"

William speaks up. "We found some interesting things. Where is Jack and the Father?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 22, 2005)

"They will be back around midnight," Jibril demures with a meaningful glance at William, figuring they don't really neeed to worry Charles with details about what the others are doing until it's really worth worrying about.  "What we learned from Mr. Al-Sayid was that the Carlyle expedition was searching for information on someone called the Black Pharoah, whi we gather was some mysterious ruler of ancient Egypt, but we aren't really sure.  Have you ever heard of such a person?"


----------



## Gomez (Aug 22, 2005)

"Black Pharoah? Hum?" say Charles. "Let me see." He starts to rifle through his books and thumbing through pages. "Ah! Here it is. I thought that sounded familiar." Charles starts to read a passage from the book he has in his hands. "Nephren-Ka. Also known as the Black Pharaoh, the last Egyptian pharaoh of the Third Dynasty. Nephren-Ka threw down the temples of Ra and began to worship a ancient and dark God. He built a dark temple to this unnamed God and committing human sacrifices there. It was this that ultimately brought Nephren-Ka’s reign to an end as the people revolted against him. Such were his deeds that his name was struck from the monuments and other records."


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2005)

Jack throws out a bit of money for a tip then heads out of the cafe thinking the fog just might prove useful.  He looks up and down the stree to see who might still be out and about.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 23, 2005)

"I don't know how keen I am on breaking into the place, but I suppose it couldn't hurt to have a look around.  We just need to be careful.  The last thing I want to do is wind up tied up in another dark basement."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 23, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Black Pharoah? Hum?" say Charles. "Let me see." He starts to rifle through his books and thumbing through pages. "Ah! Here it is. I thought that sounded familiar." Charles starts to read a passage from the book he has in his hands. "Nephren-Ka. Also known as the Black Pharaoh, the last Egyptian pharaoh of the Third Dynasty. Nephren-Ka threw down the temples of Ra and began to worship a ancient and dark God. He built a dark temple to this unnamed God and committing human sacrifices there. It was this that ultimately brought Nephren-Ka’s reign to an end as the people revolted against him. Such were his deeds that his name was struck from the monuments and other records."




"_That _ doesn't sound good... Can you find anything more on the god he worshipped or the religion he practiced?  The man we met today went absolutely lived when we asked about this Black Pharoah..."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 23, 2005)

Charles thinks. "I don't remember reading of the name of this 'Dark God' but I could do some digging to see. Oh! I almost forgot. The symbol carved into Jackson's forehead is the symbol of the Cult of the Bloody Tongue. They seem to be based in Kenya and worshiped some fierce god with a long red tongue. I guess that is were the Bloody Tongue comes in."

The phone rings.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 23, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack throws out a bit of money for a tip then heads out of the cafe thinking the fog just might prove useful.  He looks up and down the stree to see who might still be out and about.




There are few people on the street. A bobby (police officer) can be seen walking away from you and down the street. Soon he is lost in the fog. A car passes by in the opposite direction as the policeman. The restaurant that you just left is the only building with lights on that you can see.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 23, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Charles thinks. "I don't remember reading of the name of this 'Dark God' but I could do some digging to see. Oh! I almost forgot. The symbol carved into Jackson's forehead is the symbol of the Cult of the Bloody Tongue. They seem to have be based in Kenya and worshiped some fierce god with a long red tongue. I guess that is were the Bloody Tongue comes in."
> 
> The phone rings.




_Kenya.  Where the Carlyle group was killed.  huh._  Jibril picks up the phone.  "Hello..."


----------



## Gomez (Aug 23, 2005)

A husky arabic voice is heard over the phone. "If you want to learn the truth about the Brotherhood come to Waterloo Bridge in a half hour. If you involve the police, I will not be there." Then you hear the click and the phone is dead.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 23, 2005)

ooc: was it al-Sayid or any other voice Jibril recognizes?

Jibril relates the phone message to the others.  

"Should I go?"  He hates the idea of going alone, but he also hates the idea of leaving Charles and Miriam here alone if he should he take William with him.  _They know where we are_, he thinks bitterly.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 23, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: was it al-Sayid or any other voice Jibril recognizes?
> 
> Jibril relates the phone message to the others.




OOC: Jibril does not recognize the voice.  

William goes over to his suitcase and pulls out his revolver and starts to load it. "Waterloo bridge is not to far I think but if we are going to make it in 30 minutes we need to go soon."

Charles looks at the revolver in William's hands and then he pulls the large book in his hands close to his chest. "I...I..don't know. It could be a trap!" he says in a shaky voice.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 24, 2005)

Jibril is about to protest at William accompanying him, but doesn't and instead nods, then readies his pistol as well.  "It probably is a trap, Charles. But I do not see how we are to make any headway by avoiding them.  We will return soon, _enshahallah_. If not then we will phone by 9:00 with news.  If we do not, call the police.  _Masbut_?"  

William and Jibril head ouside and inthe direction of Waterloo Bridge, keeping eyes paranoidly peeled along the way.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2005)

"Father, whistle a tune if you see anyone."   Jack says in a hushed voice as he darts down the alley and into the fog.  Jack quickly inspects windows, doors, or anything looking out of place as he attempts to circle around the shop.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 25, 2005)

"Will d... " Father O'Malley begins to reply in a hushed tone, but as he turns Jack has already disappeared down the alley.

_Well, iusn't this just perfect.  Alone on a foggy street._ The priest looks about nervously and counts away the minutes.  He begins to recite a prayer silently in his head as he waits.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Father, whistle a tune if you see anyone."   Jack says in a hushed voice as he darts down the alley and into the fog.  Jack quickly inspects windows, doors, or anything looking out of place as he attempts to circle around the shop.





The buildings are so close together that there are no alleys between them. The spice shop is two stories tall and there are two windows on the upper level. On the ground floor is a door and two display windows. There might be a back entrance to the building but you don't see a way to get there from here if there was one.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "Will d... " Father O'Malley begins to reply in a hushed tone, but as he turns Jack has already disappeared down the alley.
> 
> _Well, iusn't this just perfect.  Alone on a foggy street._ The priest looks about nervously and counts away the minutes.  He begins to recite a prayer silently in his head as he waits.




Looking up and down the foggy street, Father O'Malley doesn't see anyone around at the moment. There is still a light on in the restaurant across the street but he sees no one inside.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril is about to protest at William accompanying him, but doesn't and instead nods, then readies his pistol as well.  "It probably is a trap, Charles. But I do not see how we are to make any headway by avoiding them.  We will return soon, _enshahallah_. If not then we will phone by 9:00 with news.  If we do not, call the police.  _Masbut_?"
> 
> William and Jibril head ouside and inthe direction of Waterloo Bridge, keeping eyes paranoidly peeled along the way.




OOC: It is about 9:00 when you leave for Waterloo Bridge.

Jibril and William reach the Waterloo Bridge at about 9:20. The taxi lets you both off and turns around and heads back down the street. 







The fog is thickest here at the Thames. You cannot see more than 30 feet infront of you. A fog horn goes off in the distance and the smell of the river, rotting fish and burnt oil is not pleasent. There is a side walk on both sides of the bridge for foot traffic and a road for cars in the middle.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 25, 2005)

"All right.  I suggest you hang back, some keeping me just within your sight.  No use both of us getting caught by whoever this is.  You may keep your pistol handy, however, "  He adds with a forced smile.  If William agrees with this, Jibril moves up the right (oncoming traffic side) sidewalk, going form lit traffic light to lit traffic light, and again keeping his eyes wide open, and his hand on his gun in his coat pocket.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

*A Foggy Night on Waterloo Bridge*

"Will do." says William with just a hint of worry. "I have your back."


Jibril begins to walk forwards along the bridge. The fog hangs in thick clumps. Jibiril walks out of one bank of fog and he can see a bit further out across the river. A small boat with a single red light on the mast chugs along only to be swallowed up by a thick wall of fog. 

A bent woman dressed in rags hurries by you. In the darkness and the fog you don't see her face but you can hear the rasping of her breathing as she hurries along. The stench of the unwashed over comes the river's odor for a second as she pass by you. 

About half way across you notice that the next street light ahead is out.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 25, 2005)

"_Masaa al Khair_*,"  Jibril says towards the darkness, loud enough for William to hear behind him.

ooc: "Good evening"  BTW, we will change the call in time to 10:00, based on the time we would have left.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

There is no response from the dark and fog. 



OOC: Wow! Speed posting in my Masks game. I don't believe it!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 25, 2005)

Jibril wishes he had an electric torch, but, after casting a baleful look back at Wiliam, moves forward.  If the light is turned on on the other side of the bridge, he crosses to that side instead.


ooc: what can I say?  When willingly walking into a trap one wants to do so as fast as possible


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

At the center of the bridge the lamp posts at both sides of the bridge are out. Jibril walks into the darkness and fog and looks around trying to see if anyone is there. The smell of burnt hair assails his nose.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 25, 2005)

"Ma Hathaa!?"  Jibril exclaims and recoils a bit as the stench hits him.  Reflexively he looks for the source for just a moment, but then back up out of the smell and into the light

ooc: literally "What is this?"  colloquially, "What the Hell?"


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

*A Foggy Night on Waterloo Bridge*

 Jibril recoils from the smell and backs up under the light of the lamp post behind him. The only sounds he hears is that of an occasional horn of the ships on the river. The smell of burnt hair fades but Jibril can still smell it faintly.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2005)

((Then Jack tries to pick the lock instead.))


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *A Foggy Night on Waterloo Bridge*
> 
> Jibril recoils from the smell and backs up under the light of the lamp post behind him. The only sounds he hears is that of an occasional horn of the ships on the river. The smell of burnt hair fades but Jibril can still smell it faintly.




Jibril tries to see what's causing the smell, and suddenly stops - thinking back to something he read  in Mahoney's office regarding Mr. Groot, he thinks.  He's not sure entirely what to make of all this, but knows it cannot be anything good.  He turns and hurries back toward William - "Let's go - now.  It _is_ a trap!"  As they move quickly away from the bridge, looking for a taxi, he tells William what he smelled, and reminds him of the article from the Scoop.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

Jibril and William flee from the bridge with the feeling that the very hounds of hell are nipping at your heels. William sees a taxi and he flags it down. Your both jump in and as it drives away, William looks at Jibril with a concerned and puzzled look on his face. "Did you see anything?"


The GM snaps his fingers in frustration as the fish evade the net! Good job!


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

*Mr. Al-Sayid's Spice Shoppe*

 Jack pulls out his lockpicks and and works to open the door to the spice shop.  After a few seconds the satisfying sound of a click tells Jack that he is successful. The door opens to the pleasent smells of the pitch dark shop.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Jibril and William flee from the bridge with the feeling that the very hounds of hell are nipping at your heels. William sees a taxi and he flags it down. Your both jump in and as it drives away, William looks at Jibril with a concerned and puzzled look on his face. "Did you see anything?"




"I saw nothing, and no one answered  when I called out - there was no person here waiting for us.  What I did note in the heavy fog was the smell of burnt hair - the same smell described in the Scoop article about the attack on Mr. Groot.  There wee enough questions about this being a trap to begin with without that little coincidence, do you agree?"  Jibril frowns.  "The phone call to our room indicates that our efforts to remain discreet have failed.  Maybe we should check in with Miriam and Charles, then retrieve our things fro mthe other hotel tonight.    




> The GM snaps his fingers in frustration as the fish evade the net! Good job!




ooc:Thanks - took forever for the smell thing to ring a bell, and then a while longer to find the evidence thread to figure out I was remembering correctly  Y'know, it occurs to me that someday ,the Mythos will wise-up and make their minions smell like freshly baked bread instead of burning hair


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: Y'know, it occurs to me that someday ,the Mythos will wise-up and make their minions smell like freshly baked bread instead of burning hair




OOC: I figure that a good sense of smell is one of an Mythos investigator's best defenses!


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 26, 2005)

Jack pulls out his box of matches, curses himself for only have a few left... he doesn't have much time.  He lights the first and trots behind the counter to look for any kind of paperwork.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

*Mr. Al-Sayid's Spice Shoppe*

 Jack searches the register and the back counter of the shop. Nothing out of the ordinary catches his eye. He can see the stairs that lead to the second story and where Mr. Al-Sayid lives.


 Outside, Father O'Malley keeps watch. No one has come down the street in the past 10 minutes.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

*The Continental Hotel*

 Jibril and William arrive back at the hotel and enter the lobby. At the front desk is a bobby (English policeman) who is talking to a hotel manager and a bellhop. The bellhop is sitting on a chair and is holding a bloody towel to his forehead.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

Jibril's eyes narrow, as he takes in the scene.

He waits politely, but stands where the bellhop will certainly see him - Jibril thinks that if this in any way involves them, the bellhop will recognize him and say something.  If not, then he will approach them when they have finished their obviously important business.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

ooc: are there other signs of violence here in the lobby, other than the bellhop's head and the towel?


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: are there other signs of violence here in the lobby, other than the bellhop's head and the towel?




OOC: None that you can see.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

ooc: any reaction from the bellhop or manager when they see us?


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: any reaction from the bellhop or manager when they see us?





OOC: No


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

Jibril, a little relieved that it's at least proabably that someone wasn't here breaking into our rooms, motions to the manager when he is not talking to the police or being talked to by them.  He says in a low voice, with real concern, "What happened to him, sir?"


----------



## Gomez (Aug 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril, a little relieved that it's at least proabably that someone wasn't here breaking into our rooms, motions to the manager when he is not talking to the police or being talked to by them.  He says in a low voice, with real concern, "What happened to him, sir?"




"Oh nothing really Sir. Just a little altercation. Nothing to be worried about. Some ruffians attacked the bellboy as he opened the service entrance door. But everything is all right now." says the manager.  

Jibril can hear the bellboy talking to the policeman. "...there were four or five of 'um. All dress'd in black they war......"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

Edited after Maerdwyn's blunder.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 27, 2005)

Careful not to let the burnt out bits of match lay about to be noticed the next day, Jack lights another and heads quickly upstairs where he listens at the door.


----------



## yangnome (Aug 29, 2005)

The priest remains outside the front of the shop, trying to stand in a shadow so he isn't noticed if someone does come along.  He tries to keep his nerves at bay, continuing to recite the prayer in his head.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 30, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Terrible.  Terrible."  He regards the man sympathically for a moment, happening to overhear everything he can.  He then says, maybe a little apologetically to the manager, as if it is rude to consider such things while another person is hurt, "When you have a moment, and after the police are finished of course, I would like to settle our account - we will pay for this evening, of course.  You have provided us wonderful accomodations during our stay," he adds with a smile of appreciation.  "You may let your man rest - under the circumstances, I think we can port our own belongings," Jibril says, indicating the injured bellhop, though he fully intends to speak to the young man when they get back downstairs, and continues, "Though we would like to speak to him and reward him for his service to us over the past few days."




OOC: Just a note. This is not the original hotel that you checked into and where you luggage is now. This is the Continental Hotel that is down the street from Scotland Yard. You checked in earlier today. 

The manager looks at Jibril. "I will get someone to help you with you luggage in a moment sir. If you could please wait a few moments as I deal with this." He says. 

William speaks up. "Jibril, don't you think we should check on Charles and Miriam before we decide to leave?" William emphases the words 'check on'


----------



## Gomez (Aug 30, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Careful not to let the burnt out bits of match lay about to be noticed the next day, Jack lights another and heads quickly upstairs where he listens at the door.





Listening at the door, Jack hears nothing.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 30, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: Just a note. This is not the original hotel that you checked into and where you luggage is now. This is the Continental Hotel that is down the street from Scotland Yard. You checked in earlier today.




ooc: Sorry, totally had that mixed up.  Do you want me to edit?  I'd though we were going to call back to this hotel and pick up out liggage at the old hote, before returning here.  Sorry.  Jibril wouldn't have said they were leaving here tonight in this case...


----------



## Gomez (Aug 30, 2005)

OOC: I was going by this on what you did first. 







> Maybe we should check in with Miriam and Charles, then retrieve our things fro mthe other hotel tonight.



 You can edit if you wish. No big deal!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 30, 2005)

ooc: meant check in on them by phone, but only phrased it that way in my own mind; oops  
If we can back up a bit, I'd appreciate it.  In this case, when Jibril and William enter the lobby and see the bell hop with the bloody towel and the police:


Jibril face goes pale.  He doesn't wait to see what's going on, but says to William, "Miriam and Charles!" and the two of them hurry, calmy but purposefully to their suite, fearing the worst.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 30, 2005)

Going up to the room. Jibril and William see that the front door is ajar. Inside the room is a mess and there are signs of a struggle. Miriam and Charles are no where to be found.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 30, 2005)

"_Yaha! YAHA!_" Jibril shouts, and expects William is saying something to similar meaning. Without touching anything, he sprints down to the lobby yelling for the police.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 30, 2005)

Jack tests the door to see if it is locked.  Turning the knob carefully, he opens the door and peers into the room beyond.  (If the door is locked, he'll try to pick the lock)


----------



## Gomez (Aug 30, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack tests the door to see if it is locked.  Turning the knob carefully, he opens the door and peers into the room beyond.  (If the door is locked, he'll try to pick the lock)





 The door opens to the small living room that Jack had been in several hours before. There is a short hallway leading off the the living room. The feeble light of your match shows the same couches, pillows, incense burners, rugs, low tables, a hookah, and hanging lamps. There is a glass case with statuettes of Egyptain Gods and Goddesses, a closed roll top desk, and a ornate mirror with a golden frame on one wall. The room is dark and no one is there.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 31, 2005)

Jack goes to the roll top desk to have a peek at what is inside.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Jibril runs into the lobby, telling the police  and anyone within earshot of them, "Something has happened in our room - there has been a fight, and our friends are missing!"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 1, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack goes to the roll top desk to have a peek at what is inside.




Jack goes over to the roll top desk and finds that it is locked.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 1, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril runs into the lobby, telling the police  and anyone within earshot of them, "Something has happened in our room - there has been a fight, and our friends are missing!"




 The policeman who was down in the lobby follows Jibril and William back into the your room. "Now whats happened again? Who is missing?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 1, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> The priest remains outside the front of the shop, trying to stand in a shadow so he isn't noticed if someone does come along.  He tries to keep his nerves at bay, continuing to recite the prayer in his head.




 Father O'Malley hears someone whistling down the street and it is getting louder. Soon he can see a policeman walking down the sidewalk towards him and the spice shop.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The policeman who was down in the lobby follows Jibril and William back into the your room. "Now whats happened again? Who is missing?"




"Our travelling companions - Charles Whitford and Miriam LeGou - their passports should be at the front desk.  William, here, and I left a hour ago, they were here, and the room was fine.  Coming back, we found them gone, and the room like this!"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 1, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Our travelling companions - Charles Whitford and Miriam LeGou - their passports should be at the front desk.  William, here, and I left a hour ago, they were here, and the room was fine.  Coming back, we found them gone, and the room like this!"




The policeman looks around and then picks up a short club with a single spike embedded in it. There is a small amount of blood on the club. "This would not happen to belong to you or the missing people?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Jibril shakes his head, speechless and clearly worried for his friends.  He scans around the room for anything else obvious  - other weapons, a note, etc., but doesn't move, letting the police officer stay in charge.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 2, 2005)

Jack attempts to pick the lock.


----------



## yangnome (Sep 2, 2005)

OOC: How far away is the police officer?


----------



## Gomez (Sep 7, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril shakes his head, speechless and clearly worried for his friends.  He scans around the room for anything else obvious  - other weapons, a note, etc., but doesn't move, letting the police officer stay in charge.




 Looking around the room you don't see anything that catches your eye. Though Jibril keeps glancing back at the blood stained club and worrying about Charles and Miriam. 

 The police officer says. "Well let me get your statements and descriptions of the missing persons."


----------



## Gomez (Sep 7, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack attempts to pick the lock.





 Jack picks the lock with great skill. Looking inside the desk, he finds shop records, invoices, account books, paper, pens, etc. Just as Jack feels like he has come up short, he pulls open a center drawer. A audible click is heard and a large hidden drawer opens lower down on the right side of the desk.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 7, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> OOC: How far away is the police officer?




He is about 30 feet away and walking towards the Father.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Looking around the room you don't see anything that catches your eye. Though Jibril keeps glancing back at the blood stained club and worrying about Charles and Miriam.
> 
> The police officer says. "Well let me get your statements and descriptions of the missing persons."




Jibril's tone is frantic, and he is speaking fast:  "Officer, how long ago was the bellhop attacked downstairs - I think this must be related - We [*indicating William*] were called out of the room to meet someone over at Waterloo Bridge about an hour ago  - but the person  never showed up - then Miriam and Charles are taken and [*indicating, fearfully, the club] maybe attacked just as we are gone?  --We need to find them fast!  Miriam is about..." [Jibril proceeds to give good but quick descriptions of the two of them]

ooc: does the club look like anything we looked at in the British Museum earlier in the day? or anything we saw under the Ju Ju House?


----------



## Gomez (Sep 7, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: does the club look like anything we looked at in the British Museum earlier in the day? or anything we saw under the Ju Ju House?




OOC: You remember that the thugs at the Ju Ju House used long bladed bush knives. You don't recall seeing any club like that one at the British museum.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 8, 2005)

With real excitement now, Jack hasitly looks inside the drawer.


----------



## yangnome (Sep 8, 2005)

Father O'Malley moves away from the front of the store (10-15 feet down the sidewalk towards the policeman), in a manner so as not to draw attention between himself and the storefront.  He figures it is too late to alert Jack though.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Jibril feels helpless.  He looks to William, and then back to the police officer.  "Inpector Barrington!"  he says to the bobby, almost urgently*.  "Our friends met with him earlier today about an investigation - The inspector gave them some information - he might want to know about what's happened!"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Father O'Malley moves away from the front of the store (10-15 feet down the sidewalk towards the policeman), in a manner so as not to draw attention between himself and the storefront.  He figures it is too late to alert Jack though.




The bobby walks up to Father O'Malley and tips his hat. "Hello father. Poor night for a stroll. Do you need any help?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> With real excitement now, Jack hasitly looks inside the drawer.




Inside the drawer are two sandstone vials with caps, a folded silk robe, a black inverted ankh on a metal chain, a crumbling papyrus scroll, a black skullcap embroidered with inverted ankhs, and a pair of scepters made out of black metal. One scepter has a crook at one end and the other an inverted ankh.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril feels helpless.  He looks to William, and then back to the police officer.  "Inpector Barrington!"  he says to the bobby, almost urgently*.  "Our friends met with him earlier today about an investigation - The inspector gave them some information - he might want to know about what's happened!"





"Inspector Barrington? I will see that he is notified." says the officer. Just then another bobby walked in from the street. "Sir, I have a witness outside who says he saw a group of men come out of the side alleyway and get into a waiting car. He said he thought they were carrying two large sacks."


----------



## yangnome (Sep 14, 2005)

"No, I'm fine thanks, sir.  I know many don't like the fog, but I actually enjoy it.  I feel it offers a wonderful contrast to a bright, sunny day.  Are they keeping you busy tonight?"


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 14, 2005)

Making a mental list of what he's found but not wanting to disturb the items more than he has, Jack puts everything back as close to how he found it as possible.    He'll then go over to the front window and try to peek out to see if the coast is clear on the street below.


((Can the items listed above be added to our "clue list" as Jack will be trying to do some research on these items))


----------



## Gomez (Sep 14, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Making a mental list of what he's found but not wanting to disturb the items more than he has, Jack puts everything back as close to how he found it as possible.    He'll then go over to the front window and try to peek out to see if the coast is clear on the street below.




Jack looks out the window and sees no one in the foggy street out front.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 14, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "No, I'm fine thanks, sir.  I know many don't like the fog, but I actually enjoy it.  I feel it offers a wonderful contrast to a bright, sunny day.  Are they keeping you busy tonight?"




"Not busy." He says with a smile. "Even the trouble makers are staying off the streets tonight."


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 14, 2005)

Jack makes his way to the door leading down to the shop and listens for sounds below before going down the stairs.


----------



## yangnome (Sep 15, 2005)

"Well, that is certainly good to know.  Oh well, I guess I'd better not keep you from your rounds much longer.  Before you go though, do many cabs come down this street this time at night?  If not, where is the nearest place I could find one?"


----------



## Gomez (Sep 15, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> "Well, that is certainly good to know.  Oh well, I guess I'd better not keep you from your rounds much longer.  Before you go though, do many cabs come down this street this time at night?  If not, where is the nearest place I could find one?"




"Just go down the street and to the intersection there should be a cab along shortly" The bobby points down the street. "Good evening Father."

The policeman continues on his way down the street.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 15, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack makes his way to the door leading down to the shop and listens for sounds below before going down the stairs.





Jack hears nothing.


OOC: Items found in the desk have been added to the Evidence thread.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 15, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Inspector Barrington? I will see that he is notified." says the officer. Just then another bobby walked in from the street. "Sir, I have a witness outside who says he saw a group of men come out of the side alleyway and get into a waiting car. He said he thought they were carrying two large sacks."




Jibril gets even more visibly urgent - looking imploringly at the bobby, and then asking the newly arrived bobby, "How long ago was that?!  Did he see where the car went??"


----------



## yangnome (Sep 16, 2005)

"Thank you.  You have a good evening too.  Stay safe."

Father O'Malley begins walking slowly down the street in the direction teh police man pointed to.  he doesn't want to let the spice house get out of his view, but he doesn't want to raise suspicion in the bobby either.  After he's walked aways, he'll stop and look back to see if the Bobby is still visible or not.  He'll wait where he is at and try to quietly draw Jack's attention whenever he emerges.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 16, 2005)

Jack quietly comes down the stairs and into the main body of the shop.  He quickly makes his way to a place where he can look out a window without being seen to see if he can see the father outside or not.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 17, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack quietly comes down the stairs and into the main body of the shop.  He quickly makes his way to a place where he can look out a window without being seen to see if he can see the father outside or not.





Jack sees Father O'Malley out on the sidewalk looking up and down the street.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Jibril gets even more visibly urgent - looking imploringly at the bobby, and then asking the newly arrived bobby, "How long ago was that?!  Did he see where the car went??"




That was about 20 minutes ago. The man did see the car head east but thats all.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 18, 2005)

Jack will open the door slowly and step outside casually, as if he were supposed to be coming out of the door.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 19, 2005)

Jack steps out of the shop and meets up with Father O'Malley in the street.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 19, 2005)

Jibril has no idea what to do -- Two his friends are missing, and maybe dead, and two others are presumably still poking around an Egyptian shop --  He tries the bobby again:  "Listen to me - please!  Today, we offended someone, maybe scared him - someone Inspector Barrington was investigating - A Mr. Tewfik Al-Sayed - I am sure that this man is somehow involved with our friends' disappearance.  Whether it was him or someone working with him, I do not know, but it was another Arab on the phone who lured the two of us from the room with promises of more information so as to leave our friends unguarded - we need to speak with Inspector Barrington tonight! He may know something of how to find al-Sayid or those working with him!  Can we please phone him? Look at that club! Think of what must be happening to my friends!"


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 19, 2005)

Turning to meet the father's stride, Jack nudges the priest to fall into step beside him and quuickly shushs anything the man might try to ask until they are a decent block away and turning to head back to the hotel room.  Then he tells the father what he found... but not where or how he found it.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 2, 2005)

bump?  (Father O' doesn't have anything to say after Jack hushes him.)


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 2, 2005)

Scroll to post 450


----------



## yangnome (Oct 4, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Scroll to post 450



 damn, thats too bad...


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes, yes it is.  Jack was one of my favorite characters after introducing him into this game.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 21, 2007)

_ Welcome back to my Masks of Nyarlathotep play by post game. I hope everyone has fun. Let's begin!_

The Players: 
Miriam Christina LeGou, Spiritualist
Father Sean Patrick O’Malley, Catholic Priest
Jack Chance, Private Detective
Charles Whitford, Bookstore Owner and Antiquarian (NPC)
Jibril ibn Rashad al Qurayshi, Arabic Art Student (NPC)
William T. Llewellyn-Phelps, Author (NPC)


After finding their good friend and expert in death cults, Jackson Elias, murdered in his hotel room in New York City, our brave group of investigator begin looking into Jackson's last project, the lost Carlyle Expedition. After encountering an dangerous Africa cult in Harlem, the team has followed clues left behind by Elias to London England. There they are opposed by sinister force.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Continental Hotel 
London England
Around 11:30 PM*

Jack and Father O'Malley walk into the lobby of the Continental Hotel to find several police with William and Jibril. 

"Jack! Sean! It's terrible. They took Miriam and Charles!" shouts William as he sees you walk into the lobby.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 21, 2007)

*Miriam*

[sblock] Miriam awakens. Her head swims with a think fog and a painful bump on the back of her head throbs. She is laying down on some hard surface that bumps and moves. It's dark save for some faint light towards her feet. Her mouth is dry and her hands are bound behind her back. A painful tingling races through her fingers. As her eyes begin to adjust, she sees a a dark shape laying on the ground in front of her.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2007)

"Woah, woah.  Slow down.  Who took them?  What happened?"  Jack says, getting quite pissed off by now.  There was just way too much going on here that he didn't know and it seemed things were getting worse by the minute... God, how he wanted a drink.


----------



## yangnome (Mar 22, 2007)

Father O'Malley wrinkles his brow as he tries to interpret what he's hearing.  He looks around the room _Did the police take them? or were they kidnapped?_  He soon breaks from his thought, figuring he'll find out soon enough.

"What information do you have William?  please, slow down and tell us from teh start."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2007)

William takes a deep breath and then guides Jibril, Jack, and Father O'Malley over to a corner of the lobby away from the police. "Miriam and Charles are missing. I think someone kidnapped them from the hotel room. When Jibril and I came back to the room it was a mess and there was a bloody club on the floor." He glances around nervously. "One of the hotel employees was attacked at the side entrance by a group of men. Someone also saw some men caring some large sacks out of the side alley. I bet it was Charles and Miriam in those sacks." 

Jibril looks shaken as he adds this bit. "We had gotten a call from some man with an Arabic accent after you two left saying that if we wanted to learn the truth about the Brotherhood to meet him at Waterloo Bridge. It sounded like a trap but William and I went anyway. We didn't see anyone there at the bridge but we both smelled burnt hair and we remembered that story that we read at Mahoney's office regarding an Mr.Groot. So we both high tailed it out of there in a hurry. When we came back we found the room in a mess and Miriam and Charles were gone. Inspector Barrington is here investigating." Jibril points to the policeman talking to one of the hotel employees.


----------



## yangnome (Mar 23, 2007)

Father O'Malley listens intently.  When William points out the Inspector, the priest walks  over to him.

"Good evening, Inspector.  It is good to see you again, though I wish it were under better circumstances.  I was wondering if you had any information, leads or barring those, any way we might be of assistance here.  We really want to help do something, anything to help track them down."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 23, 2007)

The Inspector looks over at Father O'Malley. "I was just about to ask you the same question. Do you have any information about this? What have you been doing since we talked this afternoon that might shed some light on the kidnapping?"


----------



## yangnome (Mar 24, 2007)

"Well, we went to that store in Soho you told us about.  After a cold reception to our inquiries there, we went out to dinner.  Now, we're back here.  Charles and Miriam had been at the museum earlier today.  They also mentioned somethign earlier about feeling like they were being followed by some strange person.  I can't remember all the details, though it worried them enough that we moved into this hotel."


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 25, 2007)

Jack silently fumes that he didn't get a chance to look over the scene before the cop, thinking that they would naturally miss something important and worse yet, destroy any chance of getting that piece of information back.  Jack listens intently to what the priest tells the inspector though he acts as if he's not involved; lights up a smoke and takes a few long drags hoping it will settle his nerves.  He didn't want to talk to the inspector, but he knew at some point he'd have to.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 27, 2007)

"Do you have any ideas on who could have done this?" says the Inspector?


----------



## yangnome (Mar 28, 2007)

"None at all . If I had any, we'd be looking into it.  Do you?"


----------



## yangnome (Mar 31, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Gomez (Apr 2, 2007)

"If my guess is right there is some sort of middle eastern gang at work. I believe that they are responsible for the ritualistic killings that have plagued the city recently. It's strange though that your group would be targeted on your first day here in London. You must have talked or interacted with someone involved with them today." says the Inspector. "I will place two officers on watch here at the hotel for your protection."


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 2, 2007)

Jack raises his eyebrow.  He wasn't quite expecting to hear the inspector say that... at least not so quickly.  Jack tried to think back... beyond the obvious, who would have been in contact with Miriam and charles...


----------



## yangnome (Apr 3, 2007)

"The only person we've talked with is you.  I'm not certain if Miriam and Charles talked to anyone at the Museum or not.  I suppose it is possible."*




*Going off of memory here.  If we did talk to someone else, I'd let him know that as well.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2007)

"I will certainly check out the British Musesum then and the others on your list. I would like you to say in town and at this hotel for the time being. We might need to question you again in the morning. I will make sure that the hotel is watched over and have a couple of bobbies standing watch at all times. I hope that is fine with you gentlemen?" says Inspector Barrington.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2007)

*Croydon Glenister*

Having his breakfest and reading the times in his sister's and her husbands kitchen. Croyden's eye catches a story. 



> *Two Americans Abducted From London Hotel*
> 
> Late last night two american tourist; Miriam LeGou and Charles Whitford of New York City were kidnapped from there rooms at the Continental Hotel. Eye witnesses to the event believed that a gang of foreigners were responsible for the abduction. One hotel employee was injured in the attack. Mrs. LeGou and Mr. Whitford had just arrived in London with several traveling companions. Scotland Yard is currently investigating the disappearances.




The names of the kidnapped people jump out to Croydon as they were known assocates of his friend Jackson Elias.


----------



## yangnome (Apr 11, 2007)

"Certainly.  We don't have any intentions of going anywhere, and I appreciate your assistance in keeping us safe.  We'll do everything possible to help track down Charles and Miriam."

[OOC: Sorry, was away from home and without computer access for teh last few days.]


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 16, 2007)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Croydon Glenister*
> 
> Having his breakfest and reading the times in his sister's and her husbands kitchen. Croyden's eye catches a story.
> 
> ...




Croydon puts down the paper, almost as if in a trance.  _Kidnapped?_ he thinks.  _Whatever for?_

He retrieves the scissors his sister keeps in the desk, cuts out the brief article, and folds it twice.  After putting the scissors back, Croydon stashes the clipping in his pocket.  He dons his coat as he slips out the front door.  Hailing a taxi, he heads to the Continental Hotel.

_Not much to go on,_ Croydon thinks ruefully as he re-reads the news brief over and over.  He has not personally met Mrs. LeGou and Mr. Whitford, but they are friends of Jackson.  Perhaps Croydon can help.  It beats filling orders in the grocery shop, anyway.

Arriving at the hotel, Croydon pays his cab fare and enters the building.  He walks up to the front desk and speaks to the clerk on duty.  "Excuse me, where might I find the traveling companions of Mrs. LeGou and Mr. Whitford?"



[OOC: I was on vacation, and my wife's Blackberry could not handle the internet very well. (My "butter fingers" probably did not help!)  Sorry for the delay, but I do not have any more internet-free vacations planned!]


----------



## Gomez (Apr 17, 2007)

The hotel receptionist directs Croyden to the dining room and to a table in which four gentlemen are discussing something over breakfast. 


"We have to find them and fast. I just hope that they are still alive." says William with a slight tremble in his voice. "If it's the same bunch from New York....." He pauses as he remembers that dark ceiler under the Ju-ju House. His face goes pale and he begins to sweat and shake even in the cool of the London winter.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 17, 2007)

Croydon walks up to the table.  "Pardon my interruption, but I'd like to help."  Glancing nervously at William, Croydon quickly makes eye contact with the other gentlemen at the table.  "I did not know your friends personally, but I have heard of them from Mr. Jackson Elias.  Do you know Jackson as well?"


----------



## yangnome (Apr 19, 2007)

"And you are?" The priest looks at the man suspiciously.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 20, 2007)

"Croydon.  Croydon Glenister," he says, as he offers his hand in friendship.  "I have corresponded with--and done some small tasks for--Mr. Elias in the past.  Acquiring books, mostly."


----------



## yangnome (Apr 20, 2007)

The Priest stands and shakes the man's hand.  "Yes, we knew Mr. Elias.  How did you know him?"


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 20, 2007)

"Just through the post, actually," Croydon admits a little sheepishly.  "My sister 'introduced' us by letter, when she learned that Jackson was looking for something in Dublin.  I was stationed there, and she thought I could help him."

"And you are?" Croydon asks the priest, looking at him with a warm smile.


----------



## yangnome (Apr 20, 2007)

"Sorry, where are my manners.  Sean O'Malley.  So I gather from what you say that you are unaware of Jackson's murder?"


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 20, 2007)

Father O'Malley can feel the warmth drain from Croydon's hand.  The newcomer grows pale; he disengages his hand from Fr. O'Malley to steady himself by placing his hand on the table.  He closes his eyes for a few seconds, as he attempts to regain his composure.

"M-murder?"  Sadness washes over his wan face.  "When?  How?  By whom!?"  The sadness has been replaced by determination and a hint of anger.  A bit of colour has returned to his face.


----------



## yangnome (Apr 20, 2007)

"He was killed a few weeks ago*.  We are still not certain who was behind it."

*I think that timeframe is right...


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 21, 2007)

_Of all the..._ Jack thinks as he shovels a forkload of eggs into his face.  _How is it that we come to the other side of the world and someone knows us?_  The ex-cop starts shoveling the food in faster, pretty sure that any minute now, their breakfast is going to be over.  When he's cleared most of his plate and notes the hint of anger in the new arrivals voice, Jack picks up his coffee cup (blasted lousy Brittish coffee and their d@mn tea), as he interjects, "How?"  Jack takes a drink from his cup while everyone looks at him, "You said you wanted to help... how?  What do you know?  What sort of books did you acquire for Mr. Elias?"  Jack takes yet another deep drink of coffee, thinking perhaps that will be the last of it... not that it would really have been much of a loss.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 21, 2007)

"I-I-I'm not sure," he stammers.  "I mean about how to help.  I just came to offer help.  I didn't really iron out the particulars on the way over."

"As for the books, there were two books and some other items.  I was stationed in Dublin, during the Anglo-Irish War.  My sister put us in touch, for Jackson had mentioned to her that he was interested in some Gaelic manuscripts.  Mr. Elias had contacted the owner, but could not travel to Ireland due to the war.  He wrote that he needed someone in country to handle the transaction."

Croydon cocks his head to one side, with a thoughful expression on his face.  Then he continues.  "There was a large bound volume called the _Lebor Bretnach_--this would translate as the 'Historia Brittonum' but is known informally as the 'Irish Nennius'--and a smaller volume of bound writings with no title.  I tried to read them, but could not.  The 'Nennius' was in Gaelic, which I know, but was not of a form with which I am familiar.  It looked like Middle Irish, to my unscholary eye.  The smaller volume was something else entirely.  I could not read it, so I have no idea what it contained.

"The other items were fragments--single pieces of writing, each lasting no more than a few pages.  One of these was in Gaelic, and appeared to be some sort of translation of another text.  Another of them was in the strange language of the smaller bound volume.  The third was definitely a translation, for it contained both Gaelic and what I believe to be the same language as the unidentified volume.  Also, Jackson mentioned that it was the key to some of the other writings. He even called it his 'Rosetta Stone'.  And that it what I know of the items I procured for Mr. Jackson."

He looks around the table.  "Are there any other questions for me?"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 22, 2007)

While the newcommer rattles on, Jack lights up a cigarette... Looks like he'd have had a bit more time than he had thought.  Ah well... a nice smoke after a meal always helped relax him...though, a Vodka tonic... THAT'd really do the trick.  Funny though, they were in England now and that meant booze was legal!  Yet, Jack hadn't drank very much, if any, since their arrival.  He drank like a fish on the way over the Atlantic (he'd always hated boats), but since then... none.  It was good, he thought to himself, that he wasn't drinking.  He couldn't think straight when he was liquered up... even when he was sober but between benders.  

"How about symbols?"  Jack asks when Croydon finishes.  "Any symbols that you might be able to recognize if you saw them again in all those papers?"


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 23, 2007)

"Yes, I suppose so.  There were some unusual symbols mixed in with the text.  I might recognize them if I saw them again."


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 23, 2007)

Pulling his notepad out of his jacket pocket and producing a pencil, the private detective scratches out something that is supposed to look a lot like...





then shows it to Croydon


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 23, 2007)

Croydon studies the paper for a few seconds.  "No, nothing like that."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 24, 2007)

Willian looks at Croyden and as if I light went off in his head as his face brightens. "Is your sister, Jenny Talbot? I remember Jackson talking about you and your sister. You did some research for him on one of his books!" He stands up and shakes Croyden's hand. "I am William T. Llewellyn-Phelps, I was born in Merthyr Tydfil, Wales but I have been living in New York for the past 10 years. Let me introduce everyone. This is Jack Chance, Jibril al Qurayshi, and Father Sean O’Malley"


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Apr 24, 2007)

"Yes, Jenny is my sister."  Croydon smiles as he shakes William's hand, and gives a small bow of his head to each person as William introduces the group.

"So, regarding your missing friends...how can I help you?"


----------



## Vendetta (May 1, 2007)

_Finding their friends?_  Jack knew the first place to start with that particular task was to retrace their steps for the day, figure out who they talked to and when... that at least would give them a place to start.   But... that task also wasn't suited for a large group of people, two at the most, and now the group was going to grow, it seemed.  Jack turned back to the remnants of his breakfast so hastily eaten.  He wished now that he hadn't jumped the gun thinking this new arrival might be presenting himself with actual evidence or information to the case.  Jack takes the piece of toast yet uneaten and begins spreading some jam over the top.  There was still some scattered bits of potatoe and some of the spillings from the egg yoke that he could sop up with the bread.


----------



## yangnome (May 3, 2007)

"Honestly, I don't know where we shoudl start in tracking them down.  YOu have any ideas, Jack?"


----------



## Vendetta (May 3, 2007)

Jack grunts, "Only thing we can do; retrace their steps."  Jack says as he plops his well sopped corner of toast into his mouth.  


((OOC:  I'm a bit fuzzy... do we actually know anything about their disappearance other than the info dropped to the officer?))


----------



## yangnome (May 8, 2007)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Jack grunts, "Only thing we can do; retrace their steps."  Jack says as he plops his well sopped corner of toast into his mouth.
> 
> 
> ((OOC:  I'm a bit fuzzy... do we actually know anything about their disappearance other than the info dropped to the officer?))



 "Where do we begin?"


*I'm not certain..I'm a bit fuzzy too.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 9, 2007)

"I do not mean to pry.  But what brought you all to London in the first place?" asks Croydon.  "Was it related to Jackson's murder?"


----------



## Gomez (May 15, 2007)

"Elias was in London just before he came to New York and was murdered. We also found a business card belonging to a Penhew Foundation among his possessions. It looks like he was researching the Carlyle Expedition at the time and Sir Aubrey Penhew was one of the members of the expedition. Though he is believed to have died with the rest of them in Kenya." says William. "We believe that Jackson's researchs into the Carlyle Expedition was the reason that he was killed. So we are trying to follow his trail to figure out what he had stumbled upon."


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 3, 2007)

"Well, we should head over to the Penhew Foundation and see what they know," suggests Croydon.  "Do you know where the office is located?"

If no one knows, Croydon approaches the desk and asks the clerk.  If the clerk doesn't know, he asks the hotel switchboard to obtain the information.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 22, 2007)

"That's as good a place as any to start... at least until the police are done with their room.  It's a long shot, but they may have missed some clue."  Jack says, now finished with his breakfast and lighting up a cigarette.

((Sorry about how long this post was in coming.  I wasn't sure what to do and didn't know if I knew the way to the foundation  ))


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 23, 2007)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((Sorry about how long this post was in coming.  I wasn't sure what to do and didn't know if I knew the way to the foundation  ))





((hey,  you have native Londoner in tow now.  If he doesn't know, he can find out pretty easily.  ))


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 23, 2007)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "That's as good a place as any to start... at least until the police are done with their room.  It's a long shot, but they may have missed some clue."  Jack says, now finished with his breakfast and lighting up a cigarette.




Croydon makes sure he has the address committed to memory.  "Do you have transportation?  Or shall I acquire a taxi?" he asks the group. 

"If we have time, I could pick up a few items at home on the way there."


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 23, 2007)

"Sure, if it's on the way."  Jack says, taking a drag on his cigarette.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 16, 2009)

"Very well," says Croydon.  He disappears and returns a few minutes later.

"The taxi is waiting."


----------

